# Freezing/Pixelation issues on your Genie? DATA COLLECTION



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's your chance to do some real data collection to help make this problem go away. If possible, resolve the issue (take good notes) then do a KEYWORD search for *SENDREPORT* and follow the steps to generate a report key. All data is anonymous.

Fill out the Google form below:

[gform]19Z_0e4Ozn7Z7hQqbiPqg8_oycE4oiRnxSJDMXlf6IYg[/gform]

If you don't see the form, click here: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19Z_0e4Ozn7Z7hQqbiPqg8_oycE4oiRnxSJDMXlf6IYg/viewform


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Could you please elaborate on this?

I'm trying to figure out if this is something I get from time to time with recordings on my HR34.

Thanks!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

We're talking about a case where the picture either freezes or degenerates into a useless mess while you are watching TV. My guess, Mr. Gordon, is that if you don't know what the problem is, you don't have it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Nice work Stuart. Now we have something useful to use.


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

I have been sending multiple reports over the last two weeks. The recent two that were not in the other threads are a combination of issues. The first is that every time today I watched a recording the live TV was frozen when exiting. So that Can be a part of every report number. The second was a frozen issue of CSI recorded on 12/11/13. Those report numbers are 201312162C0E and 2013121615C2.

I will keep submitting but this has been frustrating and I am nearing the end of my patience.

I have posted these last two in the form that was supplied above.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you, adiesel. I know it's frustrating but these reports go straight to DIRECTV engineering.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

I guess, I am one of the lucky ones. No issues here in Northern Michigan, using an HR44-700.

Ed


----------



## Kevin L (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice job, Stuart. How quickly do we need to run the SENDREPORT after the freezing, or doesn't it matter? Almost all of my viewing is either recorded or buffered.

When we submit the forms, should we post here with any details?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Ideally, if you could run SENDREPORT while the problem is in progress, that would be great, but if your receiver is hard frozen obviously it's not possible.

SENDREPORT packages up a variety of anonymous system logs and sends them to DIRECTV. Some of them fill up quickly which is why it's best to send a report as quickly as possible, but really anytime within 1/2 hour of the problem will work.

Any details here would also be appreciated.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I might mention that DirecTV rarely, if ever, acknowledges reports to individuals. However, the more reports sent on the same issue will likely put more resources onto the matter.


----------



## flaktastic (Oct 13, 2012)

Are you looking for info only for a 100% Genie environment or for mixed systems too? I have an HR34, HR21 and H24. When watching something recorded on the HR34 remotely on either of the others it will freeze occasionally for 5 seconds or so and start playing again, like someone paused it. Happens fairly regularly with my 3 year old's Nick JR shows, everything else seems fine.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

flaktastic said:


> Are you looking for info only for a 100% Genie environment or for mixed systems too? I have an HR34, HR21 and H24. When watching something recorded on the HR34 remotely on either of the others it will freeze occasionally for 5 seconds or so and start playing again, like someone paused it. Happens fairly regularly with my 3 year old's Nick JR shows, everything else seems fine.


It's from the source recording HR34 that's needed to send report as indicated


----------



## Kevin L (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Ideally, if you could run SENDREPORT while the problem is in progress, that would be great, but if your receiver is hard frozen obviously it's not possible.
> 
> SENDREPORT packages up a variety of anonymous system logs and sends them to DIRECTV. Some of them fill up quickly which is why it's best to send a report as quickly as possible, but really anytime within 1/2 hour of the problem will work.
> 
> Any details here would also be appreciated.


Since nearly all my viewing is recorded shows do the logs that are sent with SENDREPORT include data from the recording that is being watched at the time? If not, do the reports have any value?


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

Report 20131218-243E. Several episodes of property brothers recorded back to back on 12/11 went right to the question if you want to delete. The sixth episode played but froze at the 1 minute mark. Live TV was not frozen at the time of playing the recordings.


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

Report 20131218-2268. Hostages recorded on Monday 12/16 froze at the 1 minute mark. Live TV was fine when attempting to watch the recording.

There is now a problem almost every day we go to watch something recorded. Either frozen or right to the delete question.


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

The Genie will not let me send more than one report an hour but tried to play Once Upon a Time on ABC 7 from 12/15 at 7:00 and it froze at the 15 minute mark. Then tried to play NCIS LA from 12/17 on CBS 4 and it asked to delete right away. I then went to play NCIS from 12/17 on CBS 4 and it froze at the 1 minute mark.

I am trying to be helpful but this DVR is useless about now. More than 80 percent of all recordings are failing.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

HR34-700, 0799, HDMI connection

OK guys I realy don't want to jinks it but here goes.

Just over a week ago, Santa upgraded my Sony 55" SXRD projection TV to the Samsung 65" LED 6001 series.
Playing a recording on the 34 and the Sony TV it would momentarily freeze one to three times an hour for 5 or 6 seconds then continue without doing anything. I thought it was the HR34 causing the problem.

It didn't dawn on me until I saw this thread, since I connected the Samsung TV I have not seen the freezing behavior once.
I printed a copy of the Data Colletion sheet to have ready to fill out during a freeze and I haven't had one since. 

Could this be an HDMI handshake causing the problem? I'm using the same HDMI cable on the Samsung TV.

J C


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

Report 20131223-1608. Live TV on ESPN 206 just froze. No recordings were happening at the time.


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

I have HR 34 genie with two HR 24 clients. Liive freezes come back recordings do not. Somtimes the freeze is at the start and sometimes in the recording. When I try to move forward it goes to the delete screen. I am having to record duplicate shows, one on genie 34 and one on HR 24 to make sure I get full recording. I received software version 799 Dec 16. It has been happening ever since. When watching recording live picture freezes. I have sent multiple reports but I watch everythig recorded or buffered. It is getting to be a real pain in the neck. Thanks for the forum.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Kevin L said:


> Since nearly all my viewing is recorded shows do the logs that are sent with SENDREPORT include data from the recording that is being watched at the time? If not, do the reports have any value?


sorry for the late reply. Yes, the reports have value.


----------



## maerativo (Jul 23, 2008)

I was having pix and freeze problems on my new HR44-500, installed about a month ago. Last week we experienced additional issues requiring a service call (scheduled recordings cancelled: code 39 and searching for satellite signal: code 771). The service tech replaced a six year old LNB on the satellite dish and a faulty SWiM16 and I've not experienced a pix or freeze problem since. Of course my experience may have nothing to do with the pix and freeze problem others are experiencing, just thought I would throw this out there for general FYI.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you. That will help some folks, for sure.


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

Report 20131226-F0B. Frozen recording from 12/13 at 6:30 PM at the 1 minute mark on 7 ABC - Wheel of Fortune


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

Report 20131227-1B6B Frozen recording from 12/25/13. Four recordings of 24 on audience channel 101. Time recorded was 2 PM, 5 PM, 8 PM and 11PM. First recording went in 6 minutes other three froze at start. Tried to move forward and it went to delete screen.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

We've actually had clients freeze. Grey screen. Have to reboot the genie and the client to get it back.

Also getting a lot of loss of signal when changing channel as it tries to decide which tuner to use. Happens at every TV location and is random with clear skies. It sorts itself out then works fine. Usually when there are multiple programs recording.


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

Report 20131228-212F Recorded Ohio State Basketball game on BTN 610 12-27-13 @ 7 PM. It froze at 16 minute mark. Audio continued. I tried to move forward and it went to delete screen. Tried to go back and it went to 16 minute mark. Since I record everything duplicate on my HR 24 I watched it there. I'm calling Directv today to see if anyone can help. This has been going on since release 799 that updated on 12-16-13. I have filled out multiple reports and sent to Directv. Thanks Stuart for the forum and report survey.


----------



## drehrlich (Feb 26, 2007)

There is no option for the H25 client. I am having this problem viewing recordings on my H25 boxes as well as the HR34-700.

Can the H25 be added?

Thanks.


----------



## drehrlich (Feb 26, 2007)

This problem started happening on out local PBS station this evening. WPSU out of State College PA. Channel 3. It is still happening on the local NBC station, channel 6.

Any clue as to what the heck is causing this?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Can you please flesh out what is - or is not- happening? Error messages? Things you've tried such as rebooting the DVR?


----------



## drehrlich (Feb 26, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Can you please flesh out what is - or is not- happening? Error messages? Things you've tried such as rebooting the DVR?


The picture will pixelate and audio will break up. Sometimes just waiting will get past the problem spot.

Occasionally, the image will freeze for a minute or more. Only once did I have to power cycle the HR34-700.


----------



## CeeBee (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm curious about what others here are currently experiencing on this issue. I did 9 to 12 SENDREPORTs on freezes/freezes with audio/pixelation, etc. from 12/12/13 thru 12/31/13. Since then? Just a few minor instances of pixelation, and zero freezes.

Did DirecTV quietly fix something for the new year?


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

> I'm curious about what others here are currently experiencing on this issue. I did 9 to 12 SENDREPORTs on freezes/freezes with audio/pixelation, etc. from 12/12/13 thru 12/31/13. Since then? Just a few minor instances of pixelation, and zero freezes.
> 
> Did DirecTV quietly fix something for the new year?


My freezes stopped around the middle of December. Don't know why.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

We had a break for a few weeks from early December till around Christmas. Then after Christmas we had a bad day on the 28th and I just haven't had a chance to send in the reports. It's certainly gotten a lot better than it had before and I don't know of 79e may have fixed some of the issues. Although my drops on the 28th occurred after I got 79e on the 18th.


----------



## CeeBee (Nov 20, 2013)

So yesterday at 4:00 PM I wrote that I hadn't had a freeze problem since 12/31. Well, the universe or the DirecTV gremlins must have been laughing at me. The recording of yesterday's 6:00 PM local news froze - picture freeze with ongoing audio - 7 seconds in.


----------



## DBSTalkUser01 (Jan 8, 2014)

So two of my last 3 recordings of the Dan Patrick Show on Audience 239 have frozen about 10 seconds in (video freezes, audio continues and skipping back doesn't fix).

I tried to do a SENDREPORT but I get this error message soon after it starts:
*Error sending diagnostics file. Return code: 9*

Note I just received 0x79e last night. But the problem happened with today's recording (with 0x79e) and whatever release I had Monday (799? don't remember).


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

20140108-2513

Another episode of Chicago Fire on WNBC 4 NY and another recording on my HR 34 riddled with pixelation and freezes. The same show recorded on my HR21-200 was fine. Almost everything I record on WNBC 4 on my HR 34 has the same problem. I'm going to save a few of these dual recordings, and then ask for a service call. After two years of this, I've finally decided to do something about it.


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

I recorded Indiana vs Penn State basketball game Saturday at 12 PM. The recording froze at the 3 minute mark but audio continued. I tried to move forward and it went to the delete screen. I got out and restarted recording and it froze at the same place. This is the first problem I've had in about two weeks. I thought it was fixed. Still have release 799. Sent in problem report 20140111-E4C.


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

I recorded Purdue vs Nebraska men's basketball game Sunday at 12 PM on 610 BTN. It froze at the 16 minute mark but audio continued. I tried to go forward and backward but it wouldn't move. Went to live and picture was froze at the 16 minute mark of the game. I couldn't move it. I changed channels and went back and same frozen picture. Turned receiver off and on with same results. Finally rebooted genie 34 and it was resolved. Sent in report 20140112-A9A. I sure hope these reports do some good and Directv gets this problem fixed.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

I believe the freezing and the audio continuing problem is tied to one tuner (that is why it seems random or you won't notice it for awhile). I tested this out with double play tuned to the same channel and the freezing followed the same tuner. Maybe if I get the offending tuner tuned to live TV, then my recordings won't have the freezing problem.


----------



## drehrlich (Feb 26, 2007)

First time in about a week. Recording of NBC Nightly News (local channel 6) freezing, audio stuttering.

Sendreport 20140115-261B.

HR34-700 0x79e, Tue 1/7, 4:12a




Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Kevin L (Nov 16, 2005)

Consistently freezes and pixelates on Fox News Channel (360). Tonight, The Kelly File is really having trouble.
SENDREPORT 20140115-35D
HR44-500 0x79e


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

I was having the problems described during last week's playoff games. I tried doing resets with no success. What has cured the problem (so far) was doing a reboot of the SWM16. This corrected the problem once before and it seems that it has done so again. I am wondering if I have a bad SWM.


----------



## Kevin L (Nov 16, 2005)

This is becoming so tiresome. Continual freezing and stuttering throughout O'Reilly and Kelly File (360)
SENDREPORT 20140116-3E4A


----------



## goony (Jun 1, 2011)

My troubles started about 5 days ago... currently have HR44-200 with 0x79e software. Prior to that, receiver worked just fine (I've had it for 6 months or so). On one occasion, I had to actually power off/on (pull the plug) when I found the receiver totally unresponsive to the remote control.

My experience this event: Watching show live (local ABC affiliate WSYX), screen goes black, stays black. Do channel down/up, original channel working again. All OK on same channel (local channel, BTW) for 15-20 minutes, problem occurs again.

I did a "sendreport" and filled out the form here.

*Sigh.*

Is there a way to force a download of an older (hopefully stable) version?
Goony


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

goony said:


> Is there a way to force a download of an older (hopefully stable) version?
> Goony


no


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Watched a recording of "Episodes" from last Sunday on our HR44 last night and it froze about a minute or two before it hit the end of the recording. Tuned into the same episode of "Episodes" recorded on our HR44 and it played right through to the end.


----------



## eckhart (Mar 1, 2007)

I had not experienced freezing on playback since late December, but it is back on a recording of Life on Mars on PBS.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

Expert opinions:
I having the freezing with the audio continuing problem on a lot of my recordings. After directv fixes the problem, do you think that my infected recordings with play correctly or are they ruined forever?


----------



## eckhart (Mar 1, 2007)

Just submitted a SENDREPORT on a freeze during a pause of live TV. When I resumed after the pause, the picture froze and the sound continued. Could not recover the missing video. HR34 on ABC nightly news, local ABC channel. Is there any update on these problems? I can't trust any recording or buffering.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mikek said:


> Expert opinions:
> I having the freezing with the audio continuing problem on a lot of my recordings. After directv fixes the problem, do you think that my infected recordings with play correctly or are they ruined forever?


Do you have WHDVR service?

You might want to post this on another new thread


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

Yes I have the whole home service. The infected programs freeze on other DVRs also.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mikek said:


> Yes I have the whole home service. The infected programs freeze on other DVRs also.


Then I am afraid they are ruined forever


----------



## ndfan1993 (Jan 9, 2013)

My HR34-700 over the past couple months has experienced the frozen picture/audio continues problem, typically 1 minute into a recording or paused live TV (although a few instances has been the last minute of a program recording). This has now happened on our local Fox, local NBC, ESPN, TLC, H2, FS1, and Fox Sports Midwest - so it doesn't appear to be tied to a specific station and has happened at all hours of the day. I do have an AM21 plugged into it but I have tried unplugging it and still have the same results. I have restarted the machine several times hoping that it would fix the problem but it keeps cropping up. It is really hit or miss and no way to seemingly know when it will occur. It also is not weather/reception related as in some of the instances other programs are recording at the same time and are just fine, which makes me wonder if it is a tuner issue - but still very strange. This has now happened 20+ times since November. Also wondering if an software update this fall has caused some unknown issue with all of these DVR's as everything worked great prior to November and had since its installation last January.


----------



## ndfan1993 (Jan 9, 2013)

Did the double reset in 30 minutes yesterday and just a little over 24 hours later had the issue pop up again. I was recording a show and then attempted to watch it live and all it was a black picture, switched the channel and came back and the picture was fine again on live TV. I don't know how the tuners work in the machine, so not sure if that could be part of it. Going to give them a call tomorrow and see if I can get a solution to this.


----------



## eckhart (Mar 1, 2007)

Had two more freezes on the same night. One was a sports recording, and one on the local news. I cannot trust the Hr34 to record reliably anymore since early December. Not one problem prior to that for most of a year.


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

SENDREPORT was 20140130-8D5. Was freezing constantly watching almost any program back. Got so bad that changing to a channel would often result in just a black screen with no sound.

Unplugged for an hour or so and then plugged it back in again. Should last for a few weeks.


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if Directv is making any progress in fixing this problem? I sent in many reports before I left for the winter in January. Would sure like it fixed before I get back in April. I can't trust my genie hr34 recording anything.


----------



## ndfan1993 (Jan 9, 2013)

I had a tech out today - replaced it with an HR44, told me the HR34's were "junk boxes" and there is a known issue with overheating causing problems with the tuners.


----------



## jennis2613 (Dec 27, 2006)

My HR-34 freezes randomly on any, and all, HD channels. It has gotten to the point that the actual broadcast on all my channels is about 3 minutes behind. Meaning if I have Directv playing on one tv and cable on another (same program) the program on Directv is literally almost 3 minutes behind the same one on cable.
This delay has ruined most of my recorded series / shows because the recording stops withe 3 minutes left in the show (27 minutes for a 30 minute show and 57 minutes for a 1 hour show).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cable and DirecTV programming will never be in sync. DirecTV signals have to "travel" much longer to reach your house


----------



## eckhart (Mar 1, 2007)

In reading the post above where the tech said this issue resulted from a known overheating issue with the HR 34, I can't help but wonder is this is a software problem. My HR 34 performed flawlessly for nearly a year until December. If this were an overheating issue, why didn't it show up before? I wish someone would let us know that they have identified the problem. I hate to swap out for an HR 44 if a fix is imminent.


----------



## jennis2613 (Dec 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> cable and DirecTV programming will never be in sync. DirecTV signals have to "travel" much longer to reach your house


I know cable and Directv will never be in sync. It use to only be several seconds difference not almost 3 minutes.


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree with Eckhart. I had no problem with my HR34 until I received software update 799 on 16 Dec 13. I do not want to swap out my HR34 if it is a software issue. I have it loaded to the max and don't want to lose the good recordings. Again I ask does anyone know if directv is making any progress with fixing this problem. They sure have gotten plenty of send reports and its been almost two months since the last release which appears to have caused the problem.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Something is definitely wrong if all of his recordings are starting 3 minutes early and ending 3 minutes before the show ends.


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

So I've had the same issue for a while now but just ignored it.

I have a bunch of recordings that stop about 1m in. The audio continues, but the video freezes. I typically just deleted the show and found another showing to record.

Recently a new issue started to occur. I would start watching a recording and when I ended it and came back to 'live', the video would be stuck at the time I started watching the recording. Easy enough to fix by just changing the channel. 

Anyone else having that issue?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kmattoo said:


> So I've had the same issue for a while now but just ignored it.
> 
> I have a bunch of recordings that stop about 1m in. The audio continues, but the video freezes. I typically just deleted the show and found another showing to record.
> 
> ...


I take you have already done the basics such as a menu reset?


----------



## CeeBee (Nov 20, 2013)

Our freezing/pixelation problems went away about 4 weeks ago. Here's what happened: I tried to turn on the HR34 in the AM, and nothing happened - didn't respond to the remote, didn't respond to the front panel. I unplugged the DVR, waited 30 seconds, and re-plugged. The "running receiver self-check" screen came up immediately, and the DVR went through the normal restart/reset screens. I missed one recording while it was "dead", but, since that morning, the HR34 has worked great. The clients also come on noticeably quicker than before, and have been problem-free. The Genie has been in heavy use throughout those weeks between the end of the NFL season, and watching/recording local news coverage of the awful weather/power outages on multiple channels.

I've had zero freezes or pixelation problems. Only problem has been that the first recording of the day has twice recorded for 1 minute, then stopped, then resumed as a separate recording a minute later.

(We received the 79e software the week previous (1/7) but had several freeze problems before that morning.)

I have no clue what happened, but I've stopped researching FIOS and the TiVo Roamio for now!


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

peds48 said:


> I take you have already done the basics such as a menu reset?


Yes, I went through and did all the tests including the long one last night.


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, happened twice tonight. Brooklyn 99 wouldn't play and Justified played for 1m and then froze.

Guess I'll call DTV.


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

I submitted a report.

I see this problem often on NBC XXII Winter Olympics, WHDH channel 7, Boston market, most recently during the 2/19 and 2/18 8PM prime time shows. Many of the Olympics programs (entire 3 or 4 hour programs) have been totally clean, while others show the symptoms at several points during the course of the show. I cannot see any pattern to that.

I record the same NBC Olympics shows on my HR20. When I observe the problem on the recording made on the HR34 Genie, I then play back the HR20, and there is no problem at that same point of the recording. So the broadcast signal seems clean, and the Genie seems to be causing the problem.

I had to reboot the Genie last week after a software update to 0x7e5. I had seen this problem before the update and before the re-start, and I still see it after the re-start, so the new software does not seem to have made a difference either way, nor does rebooting seem to improve things. 

I've not seen any problems with recordings made on channels other than NBC. However, the Genie is a relative new addition (a few months) and I still make most of my recordings on the HR20 (with a large external drive), so I'm not confident saying that NBC is the only channel that causes this problem for me.

Antony.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

yep, I am having the same issue that kmattoo described above.


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

I had two recordings freeze tonight. The six pm news on local CBS. Ohio State vs Minnesota basketball game at 6 pm on BTN 610. Two tuners at same time. Later on ESPN the Duke vs Syracuse basketball game froze with 10 seconds to go live. The sound continued. All on HR34 Genie. It has been since mid December that the freezing problem has existed with no solutions.


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

I called up customer service and told them. They put it down in my notes and did the typical reset, etc. Told me to call back when it happened again. Happened again about 3 days later. I requested a HR44, but they sent another HR34. Hopefully this one won't have the issues.


----------



## drehrlich (Feb 26, 2007)

DirecTV finally sent me a replacement Genie. Unfortunately, it is also an HR34-700. I am not hold out much hope that this will fix anything. The person I spoke with said that the problem has been fixed in ALL markets.


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

How can the problem be fixed in all markets if it is a hardware issue? If it is not a hardware issue why is DIRECTV sending out replacement boxes? I received the new release 0x75e Tuesday Feb 18. I have had four freezes both recorded and live since then. Very frustrating. The only sure way to get my recorded shows is to record on two boxes. I don't want to send my HR-34 back unless I'm sure it is a hardware issue. I have it full of recorded programs.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

Am sending a report now. We had a lot of this nonsense last fall, and REALLY bad on Amazing Race on CBS 6. We are in the Portland area.

Then it went away. Until tonight when Amazing Race started up and it is completely unwatchable.

We have been letting the disk get a little more full. We have 77% free on our HR34-700.

I called DirecTV and they said everything is working normally 

Thank you for collecting this information but I am about fed up paying @directv for this level of service.


----------



## capnp72 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm getting a lot of pixelation watching Rehab Addict on DIY network. Resetting the HR-44 had no effect.


----------



## drehrlich (Feb 26, 2007)

osu1ne said:


> How can the problem be fixed in all markets if it is a hardware issue? If it is not a hardware issue why is DIRECTV sending out replacement boxes? I received the new release 0x75e Tuesday Feb 18. I have had four freezes both recorded and live since then. Very frustrating. The only sure way to get my recorded shows is to record on two boxes. I don't want to send my HR-34 back unless I'm sure it is a hardware issue. I have it full of recorded programs.


Because they are lying to their customers. So far, so good. But only time will tell.


----------



## drehrlich (Feb 26, 2007)

Watching a recording of BBC World News America (WPSU, Ch 3, 1800 US Eastern) started pixelating and freezing. The is the replacement HR34-700 that was put into service on Sunday 2/23/2014. 

SENDREPORT 20140226-263C


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

So much for this problem being a hardware issue. I have had two more freezes this week on recorded shows. America Unearthed, channel 271 History2. Last week I had two recordings freeze that were scheduled at the same time. If it were hardware I would have to have two bad tuners. What's the odds of that? I can't believe of all the send reports that have gone to DIRECTV that they haven't resolved this problem. I was having pixelation problems last summer and blaming them on the stations.


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine Hr34 just started this within the last 5 days, it has been flawless before then. That what suck with them trying to get you down to one dvr, totally screws you when it flops. So are they replacing the 34s with 44s. Michael


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

HR34 running 0x7e5 since 2/13/14. The CBS recording of Survivor tonight had heavy pixelization starting at the 11 minute mark. I've seen this a few times over the past 2 weeks at the beginning of the NBC prime time Olympic recordings, but tonight's issue was much worse. I haven't watched the entire recording yet, but the problems have continued for the first 30 minutes of the recording, which hasn't happened for me before. When I've seen this issue before, it would be in the first 5-10 minutes, and the rest of the recording would be fine. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

I have the dreaded HR34/NBC freezing/pixelation issue. That's the only pixelation problem I have. Seems to have gotten more frequent recently. Do you want this issue recorded here?


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

eileen22 said:


> The CBS recording of Survivor tonight had heavy pixelization starting at the 11 minute mark.


ok! We have this same recording from Vancouver WA. We have had NO pixellation and we're at minute 16. This is very interesting indeed, because Amazing Race last sunday was terrible. I had a theory it was some data or something. It may still be. Maybe CBS' transcoders are triggering this issue and they act differently from different parts of the country because we're looking at different satellites.

Or maybe it is heat related, or something like that.


----------



## drehrlich (Feb 26, 2007)

DirecTV is ending out a `top' case management technician to the house. I will post an update after the visit.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

drehrlich said:


> DirecTV is ending out a `top' case management technician to the house. I will post an update after the visit.


that's just wrong. keep us posted


----------



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

I had the same problem with my recording of Survivor this week. I have had this issue before with Survivor, it seems to occur frequently on my HR34. I have to double record the show so I watch the recording from my other HR24, it never gets the same pixilation as seen on my HR34.

Strange!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bang


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

mjm76 said:


> I had the same problem with my recording of Survivor this week. I have had this issue before with Survivor, it seems to occur frequently on my HR34. I have to double record the show so I watch the recording from my other HR24, it never gets the same pixilation as seen on my HR34.
> 
> Strange!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bang


Yes, I have also set up a double-recording of Survivor on my HR20, will report back next week to compare the two recordings.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

Are any of you with issues using DECAs? I am using that to pass Ethernet from upstairs to downstairs.


----------



## drehrlich (Feb 26, 2007)

drehrlich said:


> DirecTV is ending out a `top' case management technician to the house. I will post an update after the visit.


Tech got here ~8:15am. Checked the dish installation, checked signal levels. Declared all to be good. He replaced the HR34-700 with an HR44-200. Now I get to wait a day for the guide to download and set up my recordings again.

Couple of tidbits. He said the HR34 was rushed to be out ahead of the Dish Hopper. The HR44 is supposed to be what they really wanted to do.

New equipment coming that allows transfer of recordings and upcoming scheduled recordings when replacing a unit. Also, one with a swappable hard drive.

It took the replacement HR34 four days to fail. Hope the HR44 is really the answer.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

That sounds to good to be true. I still find it hard to believe the problem is hardware. I hate to be so cynical but DIRECTV is pushing me to the end. It's frustrating to have to record everything show twice to make sure I get it.


----------



## amh84 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not having nearly as many issues as some of you are having, but lately I have been noticing more frequent issues. During the Olympics both the Genie and client were experiencing severe pixelation on NBC. I've had a few recordings freeze video on playback but continuing audio. I thought it was a rare occurrence, but seeing as to how many of you are having issues like this, I'll keep a closer eye on this.


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

My HR34 is a mess first on CBS for the last six months or so and now it has started on NBC. All other channels are fine.

I've moved the CBS recordings to my HR24 and is works fine.

Sadly it looks like I'll have to call DirecTV support which I hate calling. That or I just buy an HR44 on my own and return the HR34.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

HR44-700 I've had 2 recordings on playback freeze Friday & Saturday. 0x7e5 is the current software version.


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Is there going to be any resolution to this, I had 2 different programs act up this week. One froze and the other went straight to delete. I sure feel sorry for people that don't have other DVRs to record on. Can't we just roll back software if thats the problem. Michael


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

The freezing recordings seem to happen for me on local stations more but also on cable networks. But haven't really noticed this until the last update we received in February. My wife has about had it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

Inquiring minds want to know: Is this problem occurring on Genies using external HDDs as well as boxes just using the internal HDD?


----------



## drehrlich (Feb 26, 2007)

Hornnumb2 said:


> Is there going to be any resolution to this, I had 2 different programs act up this week. One froze and the other went straight to delete. I sure feel sorry for people that don't have other DVRs to record on. Can't we just roll back software if thats the problem. Michael


Given that DirecTV has yet to admit there is a problem, I would not hold my breath. Calling them any time it happens and insist on a fix. Also, @DIRECTVService on twitter is a good place to vent.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

My replacement 34 has started the freezing issues. I called DTV and spent an hour trying to get them to send me a 44. No luck yet. I have another call in the morning to make.


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

I have sent many reports over the last couple of months. Live TV is now freezing constantly. Recordings are freezing or just going right to the delete popup. I have two rhetorical questions: (1) how can a dvr that worked for a year with absolutely no issues get this bad, and (2) how can it not be fixed with the numerous reports being generated and sent to engineering? This is not just NBC any more, or local stations. This is happening on USA, HGTV, ESPN, ESPN2, Altitude Sports, Fox Sports 2, etc. I am not one to call and threaten to leave to get things and will not do that now. I am just leaving once this committment is up. It is just unacceptable.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

aldiesel said:


> I have sent many reports over the last couple of months. Live TV is now freezing constantly. Recordings are freezing or just going right to the delete popup. I have two rhetorical questions: (1) how can a dvr that worked for a year with absolutely no issues get this bad, and (2) how can it not be fixed with the numerous reports being generated and sent to engineering? This is not just NBC any more, or local stations. This is happening on USA, HGTV, ESPN, ESPN2, Altitude Sports, Fox Sports 2, etc. I am not one to call and threaten to leave to get things and will not do that now. I am just leaving once this committment is up. It is just unacceptable.


+1. My HR34 worked very well for well over a year, and now all of a sudden freezes on recordings that are now worthless, as well as sometimes when I turn on the tv the channel that it was on the last time is either a black screen as if the tv isn't even on, or sometimes it freezes live tv. It's happening on more and more recordings, and no matter how many times I reboot the receiver, those recordings are useless. The only thing that has changed other than the software upgrades is obviously the age of the machine. But it's not that old...


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine was rock solid till sometime in February, not sure what happen but it needs to change.


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Got the service call right now. He's replacing the 34 with a 44. He's mentioned that he's seen a lot more 34s having issues and said it's most likely software. He also said he has a 44 at home and he has some freezing issues w/ live tv as well, but that's the only issue he's seen (not the frozen picture on recordings).

Hopefully this 44 fixes it. I don't look forward to replugging in all my series recordings again.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

Does anybody know how widespread this problem is and is directv doing anything about it? The problem seems to be occurring a lot more recently.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

mikek said:


> Does anybody know how widespread this problem is and is directv doing anything about it? The problem seems to be occurring a lot more recently.


I couldn't say for sure. But I can tell you that my personal experience is that I never had a problem with my HR34 until the latest software release. Now I lose about 20% of my recordings as the pictures freezes about 1 minute into them and become unwatchable. On top of that, sometimes when I turn the TV on the live tv is frozen. The only fix is to change the channel and then change it back.So if there are more out there like me who have just now started to experience this problem, then it's becoming more widespread. We're tired of sitting down to watch something we had recorded and had been looking forward to watching, only to get through the first minute or so to find out we won't be able to watch it. It's really unacceptable.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

KK in CT said:


> I couldn't say for sure. But I can tell you that my personal experience is that I never had a problem with my HR34 until the latest software release. Now I lose about 20% of my recordings as the pictures freezes about 1 minute into them and become unwatchable. On top of that, sometimes when I turn the TV on the live tv is frozen. The only fix is to change the channel and then change it back.So if there are more out there like me who have just now started to experience this problem, then it's becoming more widespread. We're tired of sitting down to watch something we had recorded and had been looking forward to watching, only to get through the first minute or so to find out we won't be able to watch it. It's really unacceptable.


Does the picture freeze and the audio continues?


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

mikek said:


> Does the picture freeze and the audio continues?


Yes on recorded shows. On live tv sometimes it's a total freeze and sometimes it's a black screen.

Also, sometimes after watching a recorded show that works, once I hit stop the live show on the channel I was on before hand is messed up. The picture is frozen and the sound is similar to what you would hear on a record player that is skipping. Once I change the channel and go back it resolves itself.

Something is very wrong with this software update.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

In the early days of the HR34 when there were some real problems with the box I began setting SL backup recordings on another HD DVR.
My (must see) SL recordings consist of one OTA and one DTV recording on separate boxes and once in a great long while I will need the backup but rarely.

J C


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Are the 34 and 44 running the same software version?


----------



## MrMichael (Apr 6, 2009)

Had this problem and got a replacement 34 sent to me last month. Its happened again. I put in an email request through the executive contact form (or whatever its called). They called me this afternoon to collect my info and I'm calling them back tonight cause they want to run a test on the box when I'm home. She said the 44's have their own set of problems so replacing the 34 with the 44 might fix this issue but it also then might introduce other issues. So i'll be calling back tonight so they can collect the data. My wife says that a bunch of channels were locking up last night while she was trying to watch tv not just recordings.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Sea bass said:


> HR44-700 I've had 2 recordings on playback freeze Friday & Saturday. 0x7e5 is the current software version.


I have been on 0x808 since Mar 13th and the freeze continues at least once every 2 days. I have not lost any recordings (thankfully), I do not use an external drive either. The freeze occurs on live tv and recorded playback. The entire unit freezes, can't change channel, access menus. Usually comes back within 20 seconds...I'm sure they will fix the glitch with the next software release, or before they swap out all the 34's;-)


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't believe it is a hardware issue. Too many customers have swapped out their 34s and still have the problem. Don't hold your breath expecting the next software release to fix the problem. The problem seems to be more widespread with each new release. I am sure the DTV technical staff are doing their best to solve the problem but as of right now I don't believe they have a clue.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

osu1ne said:


> I don't believe it is a hardware issue. Too many customers have swapped out their 34s and still have the problem. Don't hold your breath expecting the next software release to fix the problem. The problem seems to be more widespread with each new release. I am sure the DTV technical staff are doing their best to solve the problem but as of right now I don't believe they have a clue.


That's the problem- they don't seem to know what is actually broken. And the problem isn't easily replicated as it seems to happen randomly, at least for me. It's very hard to fix a software problem like that. Whatever they seem to be doing so far is making things worse as far as I can tell.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

I may have temporarily cleared the freezing issue (or maybe was a coincidence).

I noticed the freezing on channel 213, so I decided to do a test. I wanted to see if the problem occurred on all channels.

I started on channel 2, paused the show, played the show. The video would freeze but the audio would continue.

I continued through all my locals channels. All HD channels would freeze, but SD channels would not freeze.

By the time I got to the 200s all the freezing had stopped. I rechecked the channels I tested earlier and now the freezing did not occur.

The main conclusion so far is that the freezing did not occur on any SD channels.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

KK in CT said:


> That's the problem- they don't seem to know what is actually broken. And the problem isn't easily replicated as it seems to happen randomly, at least for me. It's very hard to fix a software problem like that. Whatever they seem to be doing so far is making things worse as far as I can tell.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


I agree they don't really have a clue. I wasn't having a problem with my 34 until the software release of 0x7e5 on 2/13 got to my box. I wouldn't have even associated it with that except for the fact that 3 new NBC shows, Believe, About A boy, and Growing Up Fisher, all premiered about that time and the freezing and video/audio breakup occurs only on those shows. No other issues with any other shows, just those 3 and only on NBC. I don't think that's a coincidence. My HR 22 records them without issue, of course the software is different. As I've read here I suspect the SD channel may not have the issue. I've set my 34 to record a couple episodes on both HD and SD to test this. I've had some on these forums suggest pushing to get a 44 to replace my 34, that seems like swapping one set of problems for another along with the pain in the ass of setting up my series again. For just 3 shows on only one network, it isn't worth it. I can always just record those 3 on SD and hopefully avoid the problem. And maybe the 808 software will fix it for me but probably introduce other issues.

I've been with Directv for 15 years and every HD dvr has had significant problems. Either this is not stable technology or DTV doesn't have the expertise to deal with it. With the amount of money that I as well as most of you are spending every month, other options are beginning to look better and better. I have internet and phone service with Comcast, I could get a break in cost for a couple of years by switching tv service to them as well. Or look at Dish. I've seen videos that show their dvr guide interface is superior ( much faster ) than DTV's. If their equipment has just as many other problems then I'll just conclude that the technology isn't stable and maybe just go to off the air and pick up other programs from different sources that are stable.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice form..thanks

I submitted my report tonight.

I had called DTV back in Oct about this. It did seem to go away but now today it's back. Local CBS 11am (EST) recording is unwatchable.

I called tonight told them about the form and was told they would escalate my report and to call back if it happens again.

I guess I'll be back on the phone tomorrow,


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Waitng on a callback from dtv. Are we here in this forum making this stuff up? Dtv makes it sound like I'm the only person with this problem. Now they feel it's my local broadcasters problem.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

pappasbike said:


> I wasn't having a problem with my 34 until the software release of 0x7e5 on 2/13 got to my box. I wouldn't have even associated it with that except for the fact that 3 new NBC shows, Believe, About A boy, and Growing Up Fisher, all premiered about that time and the freezing and video/audio breakup occurs only on those shows. No other issues with any other shows, just those 3 and only on NBC. I don't think that's a coincidence. My HR 22 records them without issue, of course the software is different. As I've read here I suspect the SD channel may not have the issue. I've set my 34 to record a couple episodes on both HD and SD to test this. I've had some on these forums suggest pushing to get a 44 to replace my 34, that seems like swapping one set of problems for another along with the pain in the ass of setting up my series again. For just 3 shows on only one network, it isn't worth it. I can always just record those 3 on SD and hopefully avoid the problem. And maybe the 808 software will fix it for me but probably introduce other issues.


I'm updating my issue. Since my 34 received the 808 software the problem NBC shows have recorded and played back without issue. I had suspected this was software related, either that or DTV finally got their act together. Anyway the issue seems resolved for me now.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

Last night I had a new issue pop up on my HR34. We went to watch a show we had recorded from the local NBC station (that station hadn't given us problems in the past like others had). When we selected it to play, it was stuck in a waiting status for about a minute, then came back with an error something to the effect that the receiver didn't receive any audio or video packets. We checked VOD but the most recent show wasn't available yet, looked at apple tv but they wanted to charge for it. So went to another TV with an HR24 and for the heck of it tried the same recording and it played without issue. No idea why. Our HR34 did receive the latest software release on 3/27. Also, we have now been experiencing an issue where almost every time we turn on the HR34 now, there is a blank screen as if it's not on. If we hit the guide button that will come up, but no picture or sound until we change a channel, which is very slow to respond (seems like about 30 seconds). So things seem to be getting worse as the software updates keep rolling out. It's getting to the point now where my wife is really pushing me to call Comcast.


----------



## FriscoJohnny (May 7, 2007)

Woke up to my HR34 showing no audio or video this morning. It was responsive to remote commands, so I gave it a soft reset. When it came back up, most channels were showing as not subscribed. I reauthorized it via D* website. Channels are now available again, although Channels-I-Get are not yet back to normal (shows most are not subscribed). 

I then went to start a couple of news programs that begin recording at 5 AM CDT. Both have video freeze at about 5 seconds in. Therefore, it makes me believe that the HR34 failed in some way right at about 5 AM. 

Anyone else experience this today?


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Called dtv again tonight. they tried to tell me this is a broadcaster problem and had no idea when it would be resolved. i then reminded them that i've had this problem since Oct 2013. they then re-escalated it to a higher level...? what do i have to do to get a genie that can record wihout breaking up??


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

VaJim said:


> Called dtv again tonight. they tried to tell me this is a broadcaster problem and had no idea when it would be resolved. i then reminded them that i've had this problem since Oct 2013. they then re-escalated it to a higher level...? what do i have to do to get a genie that can record wihout breaking up??


We have said this ad nauseam, the best way to get an HR44 is to have a service tech dispatched to your house


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> We have said this ad nauseam, the best way to get an HR44 is to have a service tech dispatched to your house


Kinda hard to do when dtv keeps escalating the issue.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

VaJim said:


> Called dtv again tonight. they tried to tell me this is a broadcaster problem and had no idea when it would be resolved. i then reminded them that i've had this problem since Oct 2013. they then re-escalated it to a higher level...? what do i have to do to get a genie that can record wihout breaking up??


I was having the problem on my 34 with several NBC shows. I saw the same advice to demand a 44. I also saw people who had 44s and were seeing the same issues, on NBC as well. But I think some may see it with other networks also. And it varies by city/location. So it probably is a broadcaster problem with how their feed is picked up by DTV. But whose equipment? Since the 808 update the shows I was having the problem with are now fine. So my guess is a 44 is not going to resolve your issue. It varies by location and by software so swapping boxes seems like the nuclear option, and what a pain in the ass when/if you have a large number of series links to set up again.

My problems with the NBC shows started in February when my box got the prior software update. Then I got 808 less than a month later. I'm assuming they know they have a software problem but don't quite know how to resolve it. 808 seems to have taken care of the 3 series I was having the issue with, however I was watching a recording of another series this week that I had never had a problem with and it was breaking up. So I'll see how things go from here. But personally, replacing a box because of an issue with just a couple of shows on one network would be a solution far worse than the problem. And 44s are not without their own major issues with no advantages for me. My plan, if the problem recurs or should worsen, is to demand some credits on my bill. I would only accept a replacement box if the issue broadened to other networks and other shows that I record.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

pappasbike said:


> I was having the problem on my 34 with several NBC shows. I saw the same advice to demand a 44. I also saw people who had 44s and were seeing the same issues, on NBC as well. But I think some may see it with other networks also. And it varies by city/location. So it probably is a broadcaster problem with how their feed is picked up by DTV. But whose equipment? Since the 808 update the shows I was having the problem with are now fine. So my guess is a 44 is not going to resolve your issue. It varies by location and by software so swapping boxes seems like the nuclear option, and what a pain in the ass when/if you have a large number of series links to set up again.
> 
> My problems with the NBC shows started in February when my box got the prior software update. Then I got 808 less than a month later. I'm assuming they know they have a software problem but don't quite know how to resolve it. 808 seems to have taken care of the 3 series I was having the issue with, however I was watching a recording of another series this week that I had never had a problem with and it was breaking up. So I'll see how things go from here. But personally, replacing a box because of an issue with just a couple of shows on one network would be a solution far worse than the problem. And 44s are not without their own major issues with no advantages for me. My plan, if the problem recurs or should worsen, is to demand some credits on my bill. I would only accept a replacement box if the issue broadened to other networks and other shows that I record.


Thanks

FWIW....my HR34 has the 808 update and the problem remains.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

If you're still having the issue with many of your recordings you probably should request they send out a tech to check the equipment and have some of those recordings on hand to show the person. So far, for me, it's only occurred on a couple of shows and only on one network so I'm not that bothered ( yet ). And 808 did improve things for me. I would also press for a bill credit as well, we should not be having to endure this. Especially you if it began in October. I wasn't having any issues until February.


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

Been gone for the winter and hoped this problem would be resolved by the time I got home. I received 808 update 4-3-14. Sunday NBC Nightly News recording at 1830 froze at start. Audio only. This was Columbus Ohio Channel 4 April 6 2014. Report # 20140406-2800. Sunday City by the Sea movie recording at 1415 foze at start. Audio only. This was Cinemax channel 519 April 6 2014. Report #20140407-E31. I have filled out a number of reports back in December and January and still have the problem. I record most programs on HR-34 and one of my two HR-23's. I real PITA. All three boxes are full. I had access to a Dish Hopper while I was gone and it was so nice to have all of my programs recorded. The Prime Time feature was really nice. I still have another year on my contract with Directv for the Genie. I hope they get it fixed soon.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Well I made my weekly call to dtv. This time I reached a csr who understood the problem and was willing to act. Dtv is sending me a replacement genie. The csr couldn't tell me whether I would get a hr-34 or hr-44. Here in norfolk/virginia beach I'm wondering which model they will send me?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Doesn't matter if you're On The Beach, in the Styx, the Big Apple or DIRECTV City, they send what they send....

Good luck!


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Doesn't matter if you're On The Beach, in the Styx, the Big Apple or DIRECTV City, they send what they send....
> 
> Good luck!


I know that. Was hoping a local would chime in

Thanks anyway


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you getting a truck roll? If so, a local could well help, and that changes everything.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

VaJim said:


> I'm wondering which model they will send me?


My money is on an HR34


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> My money is on an HR34


Not much as changed in over a year.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

So now my HR34 on 808 is doing something else - last night flipping between ESPN networks, I would change the channel and the screen would be black with no sound. The info bar would show up at the top but that's it. Changing channels back this time didn't resolve the issue - the previous channel was black and silent as well. If I turned the HR34 off and then back on, sometimes it would resolve itself and sometimes not. And most times when resolved, once I changed the channel again the same black screen and no sound would happen. I'm not sure if my HR34 is slowly dying or if it is a software issue, but this just seems to be getting worse and worse as the days progress. Add this on top of not being able to watch certain recordings on the HR34 due to some type of audio/video data packet missing error that seem to work fine off of the HR34 when viewed via my HR24 in another room. That to me just doesn't make sense, as the recording is obviously fine on the HR34, it's just that the HR34 can't seem to actually play it. But the HR24 can play it via whole home.....

So, does anyone know if this is a sign that my box is about to die? I'm hesitant to lose all of the unwatched recordings on it, but at the same time this is the box in my great room on our main tv and I don't want to get to a point where the HR34 just dies and I'm stuck with nothing. If I do need to swap boxes, I would want the newer HR44...


----------



## Kevin L (Nov 16, 2005)

I have DirecTV with only an HR44-500, no clients, Premier subscription. Also have a TiVo Roamio Pro with basic Comcast cable. Thank goodness for the TiVo because I can at least get good recordings of the network shows. My HR-44 has been pixelating and freezing, many times to the point of being unwatchable. This has been happening for about six months. Very bad on Fox News Channel. Sent report 20140408-29A5 during Kelly File tonight.

I'm am very annoyed and disappointed. I've been a ten-year sub.

Kevin


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Kevin L said:


> ..... My HR-44 has been pixelating and freezing, many times to the point of being unwatchable. This has been happening for about six months. Very bad on Fox News Channel.
> Kevin


....so the pix problem is not isolated to the hr-34?


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Kevin L said:


> I have DirecTV with only an HR44-500, no clients, Premier subscription. Also have a TiVo Roamio Pro with basic Comcast cable. Thank goodness for the TiVo because I can at least get good recordings of the network shows. My HR-44 has been pixelating and freezing, many times to the point of being unwatchable. This has been happening for about six months. Very bad on Fox News Channel. Sent report 20140408-29A5 during Kelly File tonight.
> 
> I'm am very annoyed and disappointed. I've been a ten-year sub.
> 
> Kevin


Keep calling in because they have big problems with their genies. It doesn't make a difference whether it's a 34 or 44. It's obvious they know about it with the rapidity of the recent software updates. The 808 improved things on my 34 but it still has the same issue just less frequently. I've seen many post the same issues with their 44s. I've also spoken to a few in my neighborhood that have them, same issues. Swapping boxes will just give you a big headache but some here have suffered so long that it may be worth it. I'm not there yet but my clock is ticking. But if enough continue to complain as well as myself I might at least get some credits applied to my account. I don't expect them to get a handle on the software for a while, so a credit may be the only solace.


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

So much for the problem being hardware. I also have noticed the black screen since release 808. I wonder if there is a correlation between how full the hard drive is and the freezing/pixalation problem. My HR34-500 is about 95% full all the time. I record everything. Does anyone else have problems when hard drive is less than 50% full? I know I'm grasping at straws but so is the Directv techs. When a program freezes on my HR34 I can't play it on either of my HR23's thru Whole House DVR.


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

Local news on channel 10 froze at the start but audio continued. Tried to skip ahead, fast forward, skip to tick but nothing worked. Sendreport 20140411-254C. I don't double record the news. All movies sports and shows I record on one of two HR23's as well as HR34. I guess the good news is it doesn't happen everyday.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

osu1ne said:


> Local news on channel 10 froze at the start but audio continued. Tried to skip ahead, fast forward, skip to tick but nothing worked. Sendreport 20140411-254C. I don't double record the news. All movies sports and shows I record on one of two HR23's as well as HR34. I guess the good news is it doesn't happen everyday.


I think this is a separate issue. I started a thread and a poll. It doesn't seem to be that widespread, but it apparently only happens on the HR34.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211433-video-freezes-and-audio-continues/


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

Black Friday, three recordings freeze in one day. CBS local news, CBS Hawaii Five O and CBS Blue Bloods. The local news was same freeze problem at beginning of video with audio continuing. The other two CBS programs went to black screen and delete options. I was not able to watch any of the programs. I sent in diagnostic reports for each program. Maybe local CBS affiliate was having a problem last night. Each time I went to recording and back the channel I was watching was pixalating and I had to move forward to eliminate. I reset the red button and will see how recordings go today. This has been going on for me since December with HR34. Called Directv and csr said there were no problems she was aware of. If this reset doesn't work I wil call Directv again. I have reset many times in the past but not since I received the 808 release.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> My money is on an HR34


well you were right....received another HR34. Installed it and it too has problems with playback. Another call to DTV, now we're on schedule for a tech to come to the house on April 26th. Anyone else gone through this with the tech visit?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They need to put in a hr44 and be done with it.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> They need to put in a hr44 and be done with it.


My thoughts exactly. What's so much pain, is that everytime I call DTV, even though the story is well documented in my account, they ask me the same questions. I'm now assigned a 'case manager' and although she was pleasant, she was talking about everything from sun spots to fouled broadcaster gear. Wonderful. I'm in good hands!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

VaJim said:


> Another call to DTV, now we're on schedule for a tech to come to the house on April 26th.


Now my money is on an HR44. if my track record is good, you future looks bright! :righton:


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

Another Black Friday. Local channel 4 News at 1800 and NBC News at 1830 recordings froze with black screen. Audio was live tv and it froze with hic cup sound. Tried to move forward and it went to delete screen. Every time I go to recorded programs list live tv freezes. I am calling Directv again for more excuses. I sent in problem reports. I'm not sure anyone is even looking at any of these reports. Obviously no one at Directv knows how to fix the problem. It is becoming more than frustrating. I would just like a straight answer.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Call in again and ask nicely for a supervisor. And then state you will not accept anything less than a new box and want a tech out since you've called about this multiple times and it's till doing it.


----------



## drwdbs (Sep 14, 2010)

I have an HR44 and have started having some issues, and I am not sure if they are the same thing that others have been reporting.

It seems to happen when I pause a program, but not sure if that is the only time- but I will have the picture freeze up, with no audio either. Fast forwarding and rewinding will sometimes move the progress bar, but the picture remains frozen. Then if I try to exit, change tuners, basically do anything, I get a black screen with no audio. 

Sometimes if I am on live programming (not watching a recording) a channel up/down to change channel will bring the picture back, but if I change tuners or do anything else, the black screen returns.

Also, when this is happening, if I try to watch ANY recorded program, I get nothing but a black screen.

I have also noticed that sometimes when this happens, the frozen screen will remain on screen even after exiting or changing channels- if I hit display I will be on , say, ESPN, but on the screen it still shows the frozen screen from whatever channel/program I was previously on.

Does this sound like the same issue that others are having with picture freezes, or something different?

It has happened about 3 times over the past few days. Last night I had to do a red button reboot, and when it came back up everything seemed to be back to normal. Will have to see if the problem is gone for good or if it continues&#8230;.


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes this is also happening to me on my HR34. I have done a red button reboot and a double red button reboot multiple times and the problem still exists. It has been getting worse. Sometimes recordings freeze at the beginning and audio continues, sometimes black screen no audio, and program plays for 10-15 minutes and then freezes with no audio. Live tv freezes when I go to play list with hic cup audio. I have to go back to live tv and change channel. Last night three programs didn't record because of unexpected error (39). The programs are in series manager Blacklist, Bones and The Following.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A double red button reboot does not clear the Guide, unless the box has fully rebooted from the first re-set. A menu re-set is preferable. 

I'd suggest you both try that, and then check that the Guide was indeed flushed. 

Good luck!


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

The issue here is not the guide. I have seen this symptom one time. It involved a menu reset followed by several recordings starting (three tuners going here live, recording one, recording 2) then two clients were brought up consuming now all five tuners. Then a third client was started and it came up which it shouldn't have. But after that I had all the symptoms you described. Including black screen recordings that went to such at the time that sixth session was instantiated.

Are you somehow consuming more that five tuners? This took me several menu resets to undo all that fallout.

Don "that is the one and only time I have seen what you describe and how I got there" Bolton


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

I have done the menu reset before. Which reset should I do? Receiver, Defaults or Everything. I have done the receiver in the past. Thanks for your input.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

osu1ne said:


> I have done the menu reset before. Which reset should I do? Receiver, Defaults or Everything. I have done the receiver in the past. Thanks for your input.


Restart Receiver is the same function as pressing the red reset button. It will not affect your settings or scheduled recordings......Reset Default erases all of your personal preference items and restores the receiver to factory settings......Reset Everything completely erases everything except for satellite dish settings. All your recordings will be erased from the hard drive.


----------



## drwdbs (Sep 14, 2010)

drwdbs said:


> I have an HR44 and have started having some issues, and I am not sure if they are the same thing that others have been reporting.
> 
> It seems to happen when I pause a program, but not sure if that is the only time- but I will have the picture freeze up, with no audio either. Fast forwarding and rewinding will sometimes move the progress bar, but the picture remains frozen. Then if I try to exit, change tuners, basically do anything, I get a black screen with no audio.
> 
> ...


Ok, I am still having problems- tonight, I was just watching live TV, and hit the down arrow to activate double play- it switched to the other tuner, and I got another black screen and the whole box was frozen- (the doubleplay started message was stuck on the screen).

It would not respond to the remote and even pressing the buttons on the dvr itself would not do anything.

So, I had to do another RBR- it again temorarily got things back to normal...

I am really not sure what to do- I know I can call them out here, but I won't be able to duplicate the problem on demand. And I know they will replace my Genie, but I will be really screwed if it comes to that- I have over 100 hours of unwatched shows....

I just wish I knew for certain if this is a problem with my specific Genie or it is a Directv (software???) issue.....


----------



## Mike 204 (Sep 13, 2006)

Called tech support for the umpteenth time on this freezing/pixellation issue that is also present on the replacement HR34-700 they sent me. Today's solution was to offer me the protection plan at $7.99 a month! Because it's obvious I need it!
My facts are as follows:

1. Only on recording playback. Live TV and signal strength good.
2. Only affects recordings on local NBC, CBS, FOX, PBS and ABC (Las Vegas NV) programs
3. Duplicate recordings on my old HR22 never have any problems

And finally, no DTV tech support rep will acknowledge the existence of DBStalk or this thread.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

> Called tech support for the umpteenth time on this freezing/pixellation issue that is also present on the replacement HR34-700 they sent me. Today's solution was to offer me the protection plan at $7.99 a month! Because it's obvious I need it!
> My facts are as follows:
> 
> 1. Only on recording playback. Live TV and signal strength good.
> ...


Yup....sounds familiar. Especially the part about the DTV techs being blind (or told to be blind) to the facts. My saving grace is that I do have the protection plan. Service tech is due in tomorrow.


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

I called Directv again this week and went over all of the problems plus pay movies that were showing up that we didn't purchase. Csr hadn't heard of any of my problems but did credit me for the movies. I told him to block all pay events unless we call and order and to send a tech out to fix my problems. Tech arrived yesterday and I gave him the list plus showed him bad recordings I saved on playlist. He was well aware of the many problems and said they were having problems with bad lnb's caused by the extremely cold winter. I asked about swapping my HR34 for a HR44 even though I would lose all of my recordings. He said it was a good idea and the 44's were much more reliable. I asked if he had any 44's and he said that was all he carried because they quit handling the 34's. I now have a brand new HR44 plus new remote and a new lnb. I asked him if he had heard of dbstalk and other tech forums and he said he had and visited them frequently. Best tech I've ever had. I hope my freezing/pixalation, black screens, no recordings and recording everything twice has come to an end. I have been fighting this problem since last November. I have never had the protection plan and have been a Directv customer since 2001.


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

osu1ne said:


> I called Directv again this week and went over all of the problems plus pay movies that were showing up that we didn't purchase. Csr hadn't heard of any of my problems but did credit me for the movies. I told him to block all pay events unless we call and order and to send a tech out to fix my problems. Tech arrived yesterday and I gave him the list plus showed him bad recordings I saved on playlist. He was well aware of the many problems and said they were having problems with bad lnb's caused by the extremely cold winter. I asked about swapping my HR34 for a HR44 even though I would lose all of my recordings. He said it was a good idea and the 44's were much more reliable. I asked if he had any 44's and he said that was all he carried because they quit handling the 34's. I now have a brand new HR44 plus new remote and a new lnb. I asked him if he had heard of dbstalk and other tech forums and he said he had and visited them frequently. Best tech I've ever had. I hope my freezing/pixalation, black screens, no recordings and recording everything twice has come to an end. I have been fighting this problem since last November. I have never had the protection plan and have been a Directv customer since 2001.


Interesting. This could be the first time someone's said it's the LNBs, right?

Thanks. Is anyone in warmer climates having issues like this? I have issues now and then - usually powering down the main receiver will "fix" it for a few weeks - with an HR34, and live in Erie, PA where we obviously had some cold weather this past winter.


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

First I had heard about LNB's possibly being the problem. Since software and hardware upgrades have not totally fixed the problem, maybe it is a bad LNB.


----------



## Mike 204 (Sep 13, 2006)

I tend to discount the LNB idea because there has never been a problem with my old HR22 in the bedroom. Off the same LNB's duplicate recordings on it never tile or pixellate. Also I'm in Las Vegas. We had a mild warm winter and I had the same issues on my HR34-700 the whole time. I'm leaning towards a software issue while writing to the HR34 hard drive.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Keep calling in to them to register the complaints/issue. The 808 software fixed most of this on my 34 but I have still seen it occur a few times since but thankfully far less frequently than with previous software. However I've made two calls to make certain they are recording my complaints. I told the last guy that if I make a third call I will want a tech visit and replacement. I don't want to go that route because it's such a pain to recreate my series list. However if it becomes worse or just happens frequently enough I'll consider it worth it. I have long had the protection plan in place.

I see there is a new software update out now, I wonder what effect that will have?


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Now my money is on an HR44. if my track record is good, you future looks bright! :righton:


Correct again sir

We now have a hr-44-500

The installer was the best in my over 10 years with dtv

Hopefully the 44 will fix our playback issues.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

VaJim said:


> Correct again sir
> 
> We now have a hr-44-500
> 
> ...


Man, I am too good for this.... I'll predict you will win the lotto on Monday.... !rolling


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

On the LNB possibly causing freezing/pixalation issues due to extreme cold, tech said it was not the whole LNB but some part that dealt with the HR34. He replaced the LNB. I agree that there is also a software issue and only hope that the new HR44 is stable. I am still on software release 808. I am almost afraid to get 862 since everything is running great now.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

SendReport 20140429-1DDB 

HR34 running 0808. I recorded a show this morning at 6:00 a.m. When I tried to play it back later in the day, the video froze 1:00 minute in. Audio kept playing. I had no ability to FF, REW, etc. Attempts to Skip Back results in starting audio over at the point of the video freeze. I let the audio play for over 5 minutes, and the progress bar showed accurate progress. Stopped playback and then tried to resume playback, which resulted in audio starting back at video freeze point. Tried to play back the show on my HR20-700, with the same exact results. I don't know if the audio will continue to play for the length of the recording, it is a 4 hour recording. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## CeeBee (Nov 20, 2013)

We haven't had freezing problems since early Jan. On Saturday, I set up the HR34 to record 6 programs on 2 separate local PBS stations. Five of the 6 shows were unwatchable. The picture froze in the first few seconds, but audio continued. The program that recorded OK was in the middle of the group. 

No one was home during the recording, so the Genie and clients were not otherwise in use at that time. We received the 808 software update on 3/27. 

I had noticed that in the last few weeks things seemed a little slower when starting up. Had an occasional problem when FFing. Progress would "stick" at times, and I'd have to hit PLAY then resume FFing. Also the Scoreguide on sports stations took forever to load, as did the red button for local info on the weather channels.

I did a reset from the Menu after discovering the problems. Everything has recorded OK since. I wonder if that is relevant? When I was having occasional freeze/pixilation problems, I was resetting about once a week as a preventive measure. Since we've been problem-free for so long, I got out of that habit.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sometimes the Guide can cause problems, so you might want to flush it next time you slow down. Do two Menu resets within 30 minutes. Once it's back up, check the Guide to make sure it got wiped; just a few hours worth of shows will populate right away, and then it will build out over time.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm still having random freezing on my system. It doesn't make any difference whether it is on my HR34 or one of the clients. I will try to take note of whether it is on recorded vs. live, 720P vs. 1080i, film vs. video, etc. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Try the suggestion in the post just before yours.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

This issue with the genies is very curious. Software 808 seemed to fix the freezing/stuttering issue I was having with the 3 NBC series I was regularly recording. However now it's regularly occurring on The Blacklist on NBC. I've been recording that since its' premiere in the fall. Never gave me a problem until now. The 3 other series started with the issue right after February's software release, then 808 fixed it but now it's The Blacklist. It's not unwatchable, only occurs about 3 times during the one hour program, but still annoying and still NBC. 

It doesn't make sense why such an issue should affect the broadcasts of one particular network. I've seen others mentioned as well but NBC seems to be the most often cited. Since 808 fixed most of it for me, but not all, it does seem like DTV has a major problem releasing decent software. I see that the latest release seems to have been halted, that's probably a good thing but doesn't give one much confidence that they know what they're doing. Either the technology is not ready for general use or the other companies have a better handle on what they release.


----------



## drehrlich (Feb 26, 2007)

DirecTV replaced my second HR34 with an HR44 on 3/2/14. No problems since then. Still get the occasional rain fade, but nothing that makes a recording unwatchable.




Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I see there's "another" another genie software update out. Let's see what this brings.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

I talked to the protection plan people tonight about my recurring issues with my HR34. They wanted to send a replacement out but since they can't definitely ensure an HR44 I requested a service call instead. At least that way I can get a 44 and also have them check anything else they deem necessary. Some of the issues I've had:

- turn on tv to a completely black screen and no sound. Sometimes channel up or down will allow programming to show, sometimes it won't. Sometimes I'll be watching something and change the channel and the tv goes black with no sound too

- recorded shows randomly freeze about 20 seconds in or so and the audio continues. Different channels and not consistent on any particular channel. These recordings are never watchable. 

- very randomly a recording won't play at all - it will attempt to for about 30 seconds and then I'll get a message that it couldn't find any data packets. If I attempt to play these on my HR24 they actually play fine which is quite odd. 

So they come out on May 17th (wasn't going yo have then out on Mother's Day and I need it yo be on a weekend so not their fault it's over a week away). Once I have them swap out the receiver and check anything else hopefully I'm back in business. My daughter won't be happy when she finds out she will be losing all of her recordings. By can't keep going on like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

To follow up, had the service call on Saturday morning. Nice guy who immediately identified the issue as the HR34 receiver (he did do a few tests to confirm his diagnosis). He gave me a new HR44, and so far no issues. I do notice the guide and channel changes are much faster which is a nice bonus as well. Hopefully this solves all of the issues.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

My H34 has begun to exhibit a number of problems over the last couple of weeks. Mostly recordings that freeze 1 minute in, then the audio keeps going. It's happened on 630 (Comcast NE), 10 (WJAR local RI), even Fox News (360). 

Is my unit kicking the bucket or is this something unstable with the current firmware?

To say it is frustrating is putting it mildly. The unit has become unreliable.


----------



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am having more freezing and pixilation on my HR34 DVR again. For awhile it was better but it seems to have gotten worse with the latest firmware that came out May 4. It still is happening on my local STL CBS station Channel 4. It only occurs with a recording playback.

I have only experienced it one time on another station and that was the local STL ABC channel 30.

It is frustrating when it occurs since it makes the recording almost unwatchable when it happens.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

It's gotten progressively worse on my HR34 with NBC stations over the last week or so, but I've had the new firmware since 5/6 and I'm at a loss to explain why it's changed. But too many shows are completely unwatchable, with breakups every minute or so. If I didn't have so much saved that we haven't watched yet, I'd be on the phone getting a service call so they could swap to the HR44. 

Maybe we'll be able to whittle this down now that the TV season is mostly over, or, DTV will fix it. Yeah, right. :-\


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

tonydi said:


> It's gotten progressively worse on my HR34 with NBC stations over the last week or so, but I've had the new firmware since 5/6 and I'm at a loss to explain why it's changed. But too many shows are completely unwatchable, with breakups every minute or so. If I didn't have so much saved that we haven't watched yet, I'd be on the phone getting a service call so they could swap to the HR44.
> 
> Maybe we'll be able to whittle this down now that the TV season is mostly over, or, DTV will fix it. Yeah, right. :-\


I have a HR44 with update 863, and I'm having the same issue on all of my local channels. This doesn't seem to be a issue on the other channels.


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

OK, I've read this thread and this problem is more frustrating than ever. My HR34 hasn't worked on three channels for a long time and along with others just started having an issue with NBC and The BlackList. It was limited to our CBS affiliate most of the time (Minneapolis/St. Paul).

Called D* and asked for a replacement. They wanted to run through all kinds of diagnostics. I explained my HR24 works great on the same channels and explained all the forums talking about the problem. They said no troubleshooting, no receiver replacement or service visit.

Long time fairly high buck customer for D*. Technical support was very frustrating since I could tell it was just a flowchart and they refused to admit this is a known issue with the HR34. I've lost recordings and that really makes a DVR fairly useless.

Rant aside, I am moving in a month and can switch to cable and a multi-channel Tivo. I like D*, but this is a tough one to swallow. It's really surprising that the issues on this thread haven't been addressed by D*.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

As you can read above even those with the 44s are having similar problems. But there does seem to be fewer complaints from them than those with the 34s. My breakup issue with NBC shows on my 34 began in February but seems to have been completely resolved by the last two software updates. If you have the protection plan keep calling and run through the diagnostics with them, and press them for a visit by one of their techs. You might be able then to get a 44. At least you'll have what some say is a faster device even if you have some issues.

I've called in twice to make sure they had a record of my issue and told the rep that if there was a third call I'd want a visit and a replacement. But as I said my issues have been fixed with all the network shows. Since the 44s are not totally immune to the problems I'm glad I won't need to make an effort to get one. But if the last 2 updates haven't resolved yours it's probably worth pushing for a 44 as a replacement, but that will require a visit to have the best chance of getting one.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

All my issues with the HR-34 are gone... Finally after a truck rolled out today a HR-44 now installed. Pixelation issues gone, buffer freeze issues gone, system slow down issues gone, lockups, etc, etc, etc... I have gone thru 4 HR34's in the last year or so and now finally i can confirm without a shadow of a doubt that the HR34 is pure junk. I make that statement as i have been thru hell with those boxes... Let me add also that the tech said they are junk too. Either way, it now looks like I can wash my hands from the past issues and actually for a change enjoy my entertainment system now.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

They all seem faster/better when you first get them. My 34 replaced an abominable HR 21 which gave me enough time to make a cup of coffee between channel changes. The 34 was a fantastic improvement and I actually experienced no problems with it until February's update. That's when I started to have the video/audio freezing and pixellation on NBC shows. Since the last two updates seem to have completely cured that I believe there are more problems with DTV software than with the boxes. I've read through so many of these posts and the 44s pop up quite a bit with the same problems. Probably fewer complaints than the 34s but still just the luck of the draw. The only issue of any note that I see currently on my 34 is occasionally the response is slow in using the remote. And then there are times when the response is immediate and surprisingly fast.

For others who have not had any improvement in the major issues they've seen with their 34s then it's worth going through the hassle of setting up a new device. I still see a few posts from people who think their HR 21s are working very well for them, I was ready to roll a truck over mine. So the answer is different for everyone, for some like me the 34 works really well, for some the 44s have a lot of problems. It's a shame that DTV can't supply devices that can handle their software properly for everyone so it turns into a game of swap, install, rinse and repeat!


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

I still think back every so often and chuckle when the new HD Guide software was pushed out, and we were "guaranteed" that all speed and responsiveness issues would be a thing of the past, even on the dreaded HR22's and such. Supposedly the new HD code was much "leaner" and less bloated than the SD Guide code. Good times. 

I've had an HR44 for about a month now and love the responsiveness. However, I am dreading the time when it will become a clunky mess.


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

swyman18 said:


> I still think back every so often and chuckle when the new HD Guide software was pushed out, and we were "guaranteed" that all speed and responsiveness issues would be a thing of the past, even on the dreaded HR22's and such. Supposedly the new HD code was much "leaner" and less bloated than the SD Guide code. Good times.
> 
> I've had an HR44 for about a month now and love the responsiveness. However, I am dreading the time when it will become a clunky mess.


How did you get the HR44? D* sent me out a replacement for my HR34 - a refurb HR 34! Grrrr.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

riprecked said:


> How did you get the HR44? D* sent me out a replacement for my HR34 - a refurb HR 34! Grrrr.


It was a Genie upgrade, luckily the tech only had HR44's in the truck. Here in Hawaii, he said that's pretty much all they have for Genie's, no more HR34's.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

swyman18 said:


> It was a Genie upgrade, luckily the tech only had HR44's in the truck. Here in Hawaii, he said that's pretty much all they have for Genie's, *no more HR34's.*


for the time being... lol


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

swyman18 said:


> It was a Genie upgrade, luckily the tech only had HR44's in the truck. Here in Hawaii, he said that's pretty much all they have for Genie's, no more HR34's.


My friend, a tech here in PA, says they've only had 44s on their trucks for awhile now. I had my 34 switched out for a 44 last month (it was losing the HDMI output after half an hour - the screen would go black).


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

I reported my third freezing issue today via the form. The same program each time, "the Five" on 360 recorded at 2PM. Freezes with audio continuing after about 5 seconds of starting the recorded program. The following program, Special Report, also recorded, doesn't even start, it just asks if I want to delete it or save it. Third time for it too.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

Is this freezing and pixelation problem happening with the HR34 or the client, or both. I'm watching now from the client and getting it. It started while live. So I started recording the channel and came back later. The problem was still there throughout the recording. While live am I using the DVR tuner or does the client have a tuner? If the client has a tuner then it would seem to come from the antenna. Or both clients and HR34 have same problem. Any thoughts?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jborchel said:


> While live am I using the DVR tuner or does the client have a tuner?


Clients are tuner-less


----------



## evans5150 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have an HR34-700 going on 2 years. Almost zero issues the first year. Noticed pixelation and stuttering only when watching a recorded local news program off it daily over whole-home via my HR24. Replaced the HR24 because of other issues it was having thinking that was the problem. Now, over the last 2 weeks I have noticed the HR24 is perfect but the issues on the recorded news program remain. Today, recorded soccer from ESPN and Guns N Roses from AXS.TV. Both were breaking up badly and having a ton of issues to the point where I had to delete them after TRYING to watch 10 minutes of each program. Turned to Guns N Roses on AXS.TV live and it was pefect....no issues. Called cust service and sat on the phone with them as they read off a script for 40 minutes and finally got up to case management. Another 40 minutes on the phone with them and I have a case management tech coming to the house on Friday. Was told they most likely will replace the HR34...not promising considering I just read this forum and it will most likely continue after I get a replacement HR34.

I guess my question is this: Should I even bother having the tech come out and lose 2 years of movies/concerts/shows just to possibly get another HR34? Or should I have him come out and then refuse the HR34 if that's what he has to offer? I'm really stressed out about this one. I don't like to gamble.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

evans5150 said:


> Should I even bother having the tech come out and lose 2 years of movies/concerts/shows just to possibly get another HR34? Or should I have him come out and then refuse the HR34 if that's what he has to offer? I'm really stressed out about this one. I don't like to gamble.


ask him when he calls, that is it.


----------



## evans5150 (Feb 9, 2006)

peds48 said:


> ask him when he calls, that is it.


The last tech that came out to the house 2 weeks ago to check the dish alignment (which was great) never called....just showed up in the time frame given. I'm hoping this one calls.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

evans5150 said:


> The last tech that came out to the house 2 weeks ago to check the dish alignment (which was great) never called....just showed up in the time frame given. I'm hoping this one calls.


Well, they are supposed to call, is on the survey you get after they leave.


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

I posted a while ago. I just moved and almost dropped Directv over this issue. All they have offered me is a refurb HR34.

The person who did my install at my new home has a small business and has been doing Directv for a long time. I told him about my HR34 issue and he said "they are junk". I asked if the HR44 was better and he said absolutely. He also said Directv knows the HR34 has problems.

That was enough for me to head to Solid Signal and I got lucky, they have the HR44 on sale for $199. I bought one and it will be here Tuesday. HR34 is going back.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

evans5150 said:


> I guess my question is this: Should I even bother having the tech come out and lose 2 years of movies/concerts/shows just to possibly get another HR34? Or should I have him come out and then refuse the HR34 if that's what he has to offer? I'm really stressed out about this one. I don't like to gamble.


Yes definitely have them come out. I'm in Baltimore city and I spoke to one of the guys setting up a new neighbor he was well aware of the problems and said they only have 44s now. I'm pretty certain DTV is quietly getting rid of them all. You might get one as a refurb but hopefully anyone following these forums will not bother with that, get them to come out. My problems with the 34 started in February with that months software release then finally got fixed with the next two releases. Now with this latest update to get rid of the auto delete problem the issue has reoccurred. It's not as bad and I've only seen it on one or two shows, but if it pops up anymore on my recorded series I will be calling in again. That will be my third call and I told the phone rep that if my third call comes in I want a visit and a replacement.

Again my impression is that the local installers only have 44s now. So especially if you have the protection plan request strongly for a visit and a replacement. The 34 issues are well known to everyone connected with DTV so don't accept any other "solution".


----------



## evans5150 (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info, guys. I will definitely keep the appt and ask about the 44 when they call. I recorded the later Guns N Roses repeated show last night and it had the SAME issues. I have never (knock on wood) had the issue of programs freezing after a minute or so and the audio continuing to go. Just pixelation issues which makes me wonder if it's a hard drive issue. There good be a bad seciont of the hard drive. It never happens during live programming on the Genie but it DOES happen on live programming from the Genie mini....which happens to buffer on the hard drive of the Genie.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

I actually got a call from the "executive customer care" dept on Saturday! They were responding to a survey I had filled out about the HR34/NBC pixelation issue. They quickly offered to send me an HR44 based solely on my claim that people here were saying that was the fix. Of course he added that they couldn't guarantee what I'd actually receive.

Of course FedEx showed up yesterday with another HR34. I called the ECC people back and got a different rep who looked through my case notes and dug around more and asked if I'd had the issue recently. 

He said that DTV engineers had reportedly found and fixed the problem on June 19th!

Anyone else getting the dreaded NBC pixelation/freezing since then?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tony-

IIRC, this can be a localized issue- i.e., the feed from your local NBC might have had different transcoding treatment than another area. Sorry that doesn't quite fix it!


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't believe my problem was a local issue. First, there are people from all over the country reporting this, but more importantly, it affects other NBC-owned channels that aren't local like NBCSN, MSNBC and CNBC.


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

For me it was our local CBS station first (Minneapolis). Later NBC started to do it. I never had an issue with the cable only stations. I did a test last week of CBS and it appeared to be better but I ditched the HR34 yesterday. The HR44 is very nice. Faster and much smaller.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

*20140702-2PSS*
*HR44-200*

Freezing from time to time on last nights Giants BB game. Could get past it via 30 Skip, but not FF, RW or jump back.

Also: Second time in three days it went to scan mode. First time, it "found" 62 errors and "fixed" them. Today the numbers were ca. 250.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> *20140702-2PSS*
> *HR44-200*
> 
> Freezing from time to time on last nights Giants BB game. Could get past it via 30 Skip, but not FF, RW or jump back.
> ...


looks like your 44 is going south


----------



## evans5150 (Feb 9, 2006)

pappasbike said:


> Yes definitely have them come out. I'm in Baltimore city and I spoke to one of the guys setting up a new neighbor he was well aware of the problems and said they only have 44s now. I'm pretty certain DTV is quietly getting rid of them all. You might get one as a refurb but hopefully anyone following these forums will not bother with that, get them to come out. My problems with the 34 started in February with that months software release then finally got fixed with the next two releases. Now with this latest update to get rid of the auto delete problem the issue has reoccurred. It's not as bad and I've only seen it on one or two shows, but if it pops up anymore on my recorded series I will be calling in again. That will be my third call and I told the phone rep that if my third call comes in I want a visit and a replacement.
> 
> Again my impression is that the local installers only have 44s now. So especially if you have the protection plan request strongly for a visit and a replacement. The 34 issues are well known to everyone connected with DTV so don't accept any other "solution".


So the tech showed up this morning and hopefully all is fixed. He only had HR44-500's on the truck so he swapped my HR34 out for the HR44. He said he hasn't had any service calls on the 44-500's yet so hopefully this is a strong box. He also swapped out my SWM 16 for a SWM8 since we are only using 7 lines in the house. He left the SWM16 for me so I'll put that in my closet and hold onto it. The 16 was getting VERY hot in the cabinet inside the house so hopefully this brings down some of those heat issues. He said that he just had a bunch of refurbished 34's on his truck until Thursday when DirecTV PULLED them all from him and gave him the 44's. There you have it!


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

tonydi said:


> He said that DTV engineers had reportedly found and fixed the problem on June 19th!
> 
> Anyone else getting the dreaded NBC pixelation/freezing since then?


Oh well, so much for the June 19th "fix".

Today's British F1 practice session telecast on NBCSN was suffering from the same pixelation/stuttering it has all year. I recorded the same broadcast on the HR34 and the HR24 and the one on the HR24 is perfect.

Guess I'll be calling the Executive CSR back on Saturday and see if they can somehow come up with an HR44.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I had my HR 34 replaced yesterday with an HR 44. I had started seeing the video breakup/freezing again on NBC and one or two other networks. That had previously been fixed by the two software updates prior to 870. However after that was released the issue popped back up so I decided to just request a replacement since I had paid upfront for that one and why should I put up with the issue. I've noticed that on the same shows I was getting the freezing and breakup on the 34, I am getting a momentary breakup, maybe a second or two, on the 44. Nothing like the 34 fortunately but it makes me believe that 870 that was ostensibly released to deal with the auto delete issue introduced its' own issue. That is the most annoying thing about DTV's software, they seem to always introduce as many problems as they may fix.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I had an HR34 which was replaced by an HR44 for the NBC pixelation issue but that one had hard drive issues so DirecTV sent me an HR34 to replace it which I sent back thinking I would have better luck with a local tech he too replaced my HR44 with an HR34. He commented all Genie's are the same. Had other issues with HR34 mainly NBC pixelation and the tech only seems to replace them with HR34 and told me HR44 only for new installs or upgrades not for equipment swap. Nice to know the techs only have HR44 now. To gurantee I have an HR44 I purchased one for $159 and already spoke with DirecTV and will be receiving $200 credit upon activation of HR44. I sat down to watch "Beauty & The Beast" season finale on channel 5 KTLA and it displayed a pixelated frozen picture of the channel I was just watching 7 KABC in this case. Tried forwarding it then it displayed "The CW Summer Nights" logo for the rest of the episode. Other recordings made that night played back fine. I tried playing back the recording on HR24-500 and H25-100 and got the same results. I even rebooted the HR34 and did a clearmybox and the recording was still screwed up!!! Luckily, I have Hulu Plus so I was able to watch the episode.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

After one failed attempt to send me an HR44 to fix the NBC issues on our HR34, the executive customer care people really put the pedal to the metal. They sent a supervisor with a brand new HR44 and a higher level tech to install it. He spent two hours here checking every last thing on the rest of our system and tweaking the dish to get the absolute highest signal strengths possible. Then he swapped out the box. 

So far, so good. This is the first time since Feb where all the sports I recorded over the weekend on NBCSN played back perfectly.

I'm not even sure how I got involved with the executive customer care people. They originally said I'd filled out a survey but I actually don't recall doing that. The only place I've ever discussed this was here on DBSTalk. Regardless, this was, by far, the best customer service experience I've ever had. Everyone was determined to make me happy at whatever cost and people called back and showed up when they said they would and multiple people followed up after the visit to make sure I was happy. 

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

Good for you Tony. My experience was just the opposite. I even told them I would cancel.

The HR44 I purchased from Solid Signal has been flawless so far. No issues. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

riprecked said:


> Good for you Tony. My experience was just the opposite. I even told them I would cancel.
> 
> The HR44 I purchased from Solid Signal has been flawless so far. No issues. Fingers crossed!


My experience since I had the 44 installed has also been very good ( except for HBO on demand, another issue for another day ). From what I've read here and from personally speaking to several installers in my neighborhood, as well as the one that did my install, the 34s should all be replaced and nobody should accept one as a replacement for another 34.


----------



## FriscoJohnny (May 7, 2007)

I have been having intermittent pixelation and stuttering throughout my system. It appears on the HR34. It appears on the minis. I have linked to a video I captured to show specifically what is happening. I confirm it is not weather related. My signal strength is consistently in the high 90s as well.

Has anyone had issues similar to this? http://bit.ly/1nTaNpp Trying to explain this to a customer service rep on the phone is very difficult.

Completed the SENDREPORT as well: 20140913-J9KZ The Google Doc, however, appears to have been removed.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

FriscoJohnny said:


> I have been having intermittent pixelation and stuttering throughout my system. It appears on the HR34. It appears on the minis. I have linked to a video I captured to show specifically what is happening. I confirm it is not weather related. My signal strength is consistently in the high 90s as well.
> 
> Has anyone had issues similar to this? http://bit.ly/1nTaNpp Trying to explain this to a customer service rep on the phone is very difficult.
> 
> Completed the SENDREPORT as well: 20140913-J9KZ The Google Doc, however, appears to have been removed.


You have a bad connector somewhere in your system


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

FriscoJohnny said:


> I have been having intermittent pixelation and stuttering throughout my system. It appears on the HR34. It appears on the minis. I have linked to a video I captured to show specifically what is happening. I confirm it is not weather related. My signal strength is consistently in the high 90s as well.
> 
> Has anyone had issues similar to this? http://bit.ly/1nTaNpp Trying to explain this to a customer service rep on the phone is very difficult.
> 
> Completed the SENDREPORT as well: 20140913-J9KZ The Google Doc, however, appears to have been removed.


If I were you, I'd have them do a truck roll and try to get them to replace the HR34 with a HR44, though agree with peds48 that it is most likely a connection issue somewhere between the Dish and the HR34.

Have also seen similar during rain fade, but you say it is not weather related.

Finally, have also seen it, though not that bad, when programs on an 1TB or 2TB HD is cloned to a 3TB or 4TB in a Genie, but then it is the previously recorded material that has the issue - not live or anything recorded after the clone.


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

While I am the first to rip the HR34, I agree that it is something else. My HR34 had a pattern to it on certain channels.

That said, my HR44 has been perfect and DirecTV has not requested the HR34 back. It did ask for my old H24 and HR24 back. Interesting...


----------



## chicagojim (Sep 13, 2006)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> If I were you, I'd have them do a truck roll and try to get them to replace the HR34 with a HR44, though agree with peds48 that it is most likely a connection issue somewhere between the Dish and the HR34.
> 
> Have also seen similar during rain fade, but you say it is not weather related.
> 
> Finally, have also seen it, though not that bad, when programs on an 1TB or 2TB HD is cloned to a 3TB or 4TB in a Genie, but then it is the previously recorded material that has the issue - not live or anything recorded after the clone.


I also am seeing this exact issue on my 34. It started about five months ago. Here is what I have been able to figure out for a pattern: Weather/temp is not an issue. It only happens on NBC. It is happening on the 34 and all its clients. Other units are fine. The issue I have is, it only seems to happen once every several days and only for 10-30 minutes. How's that for random. That is going to be nearly impossible to track down IMO. I was seriously thinking it was an issue with the NBC transmission, but it happened last night during AGT and there were no rantings on the interwebs about a broadcast issue. For reference, a sound issue during last week's AGT broadcast lit up Twitter immediately.

Tie this together with absolutely horrific performance of remote functions and I want to throw this system into a fire. This one has me stumped.


----------



## FredZ (Aug 22, 2007)

I have been having this problem on my HR34 for at least a year. It only happens on 1 station (WCCO - the CBS affiliate in Minneapolis). The problem will go away for weeks at a time and then return. I have not seen a problem since May; however, last week, it started happening again. The symptoms are just as in the video posted by FriscoJohnny above. It only shows up when watching a recording from that station and never live. I have been recording all content from that station on both my HR34 and my HR21 so that I have a back-up recording that I can watch when the problem occurs. The recording from the HR21 never shows the problem.


----------



## FriscoJohnny (May 7, 2007)

Thanks to all for the feedback. 

My issue certainly comes and goes and does not appear at all related to weather. It happens with live TV and recordings. What I have not done is recorded the same show on my HR34 and on my HR24 to see if the issue pops up on both at the same time. With regard to the video clip that I posted above, on that same day, I did go view the SEC Network on my HR24, and the issue did not present itself for the short amount of time I watched. At the same time, the issue was happening pretty persistently on my HR 34.

I have a truck rolling out tomorrow morning. We will look at the connectors (on both sides of my wall plates), the splitter in the attic, power inserter, LNB, and the HR34. I also wonder if it has anything to do with proper grounding of the dish. I will report back when done.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

I had the first experience today, on my HR34, while watching my recording of the Giants game on Fox- bad pixelation and frame freezing- I fast forwarded through halftime and strangely the problem went away


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Well now with certain ABC shows this issue is occurring on my 44. Not as bad as the 34 was, the episodes are watchable. But I'm convinced this is a genie issue, not a 34 or 44. Worse on the 34 but still a genie issue. I'm on 8c2. Hopefully something else comes out that doesn't make this worse.


----------



## Gofastr (Sep 20, 2006)

It's been a good 10 months now that freezing and pixilation have been occurring. DTV needs to fix this problem already. Is it hardware or is it a software issue. What gives ?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Gofastr said:


> It's been a good 10 months now that freezing and pixilation have been occurring. DTV needs to fix this problem already. Is it hardware or is it a software issue. What gives ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


There is new software rolling out now addressing this exact issue


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

About 5-6 months ago I received a new(?) hr44 Genie and also had dish replaced. During the last 3-4 months that I have been checking I am getting pixelation, off and on, on recorded programs. I haven't paid attention as to whether it's the same channel but don't think so. At the same time during pixelation the sound drops in volume for about 1-2 seconds and returns to normal. Picture also goes out completely during somewhat cloudy days, not only heavy rain. My guess is the dish is not aligned properly since I didn't have these problems with my old HR24, or the new receiver has problems.

When will the software rollout occur? I have a service call next week.


----------



## WHYNOTME (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a HR34-700 newly installed a month ago and my freezing and pixelation problem seems to be getting worse. I get this on Local channel 2 & 7 and ESPN, HBO and today on CNN. It happens on live TV as well as Recorded show. Today after several canceled service calls I got Amanda in Kansas and she said it's a software problem (it's the reason they canceled my service call without letting me know) that putting in a new HR44 would not solve the problem. She had me do a SENDREPORT and she said they are working on the problem and that in 2 days to a couple of weeks there should be a fix. I feel I need put my waders on the next time I call.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

peds48 said:


> There is new software rolling out now addressing this exact issue


Got it (0x929). Did not help one bit. Still freezing/pixellating.


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

This problem has been occurring since last fall. Directv csrs denied there was a problem. Then they said it was software and would be fixed on the next release.Then it was hardware and the HR44 would solve the problem. Then it was the LNB on the dish that was causing the problem. In my case I was losing recordings after the first few minutes I had a tech put in a new LNB and replace the HR34 with a HR44. I still have occasional pixelation, audio drops and CC quirks. These are all problems I can live with. Bottom line Directv does not know how to fix the problem. I am sure it is very complex and hope that eventually it will be solved.


----------



## dccatl (Jan 18, 2009)

I just started experiencing this on my HR-34 with the 0x929 firmware that was installed on 10/22, never saw it prior to this latest update. Watched a recording of the Falcons/Lions game (on Fox local) last night and it was close to un-watchable,then noticed it tonight watching ABC after resuming playback from a paused live broadcast. Exact same issue as displayed by the video linked a few posts ago. Haven't noticed yet on live broadcasts, just recordings. Just tried a RBR, will see if that helps. I'd hate to have to have Dish replace the unit as there's alot of material on the DVR that we haven't watched yet.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I have not had any pixilation issues on my HR44-500 for several months until last week 0x08c2 was replaced with 0x093d. Since then there have been many pixilation and screwed up audio watching live programs slightly delayed. I hope this does not show up in shows that were recorded on the new firmware.


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

Issues here too watching the World Series. It has to be the Genie since I have another DVRS on the same room and there are no problems with the picture.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dminches said:


> Issues here too watching the World Series. It has to be the Genie since I have another DVRS on the same room and there are no problems with the picture.


It could be the connection or outside interference introducing static into that leg.

My HR44 has been pristine the whole game, and I've FF only through commercials. The content was bad, though.....


----------



## Gofastr (Sep 20, 2006)

I have an Hr34 Genie system, since the latest software update the freezing seems to have gotten better. But fast action like World Series still causing the pixilation issue. Keep at it guys !Sooner or later you'll figure it out.



Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

HR34, today's F1 broadcasts on NBCSN were _*completely unwatchable.*_ A waste of time and disk space.

I'm doing some searches here on the forum, but can someone give me Cliff's Notes? I'm going to be pissed if I miss my country's hosting my favorite sport this weekend.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Time and channel, so others can check specific problem.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

codespy said:


> Got it (0x929). Did not help one bit. Still freezing/pixellating.


0x929 made it worse.

I never really had this specific issue until 0x929.

It is now really unusable.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

dccatl said:


> I just started experiencing this on my HR-34 with the 0x929 firmware that was installed on 10/22, never saw it prior to this latest update. Watched a recording of the Falcons/Lions game (on Fox local) last night and it was close to un-watchable,then noticed it tonight watching ABC after resuming playback from a paused live broadcast. Exact same issue as displayed by the video linked a few posts ago. Haven't noticed yet on live broadcasts, just recordings. Just tried a RBR, will see if that helps. I'd hate to have to have Dish replace the unit as there's alot of material on the DVR that we haven't watched yet.


See above - same as you.

Never a real problem with this issue until 0x929.

Now, I have noticed one thing that I find interesting.

I walked into the room when "How To Get Away With Murder" was live on the TV (and recording on the DVR)....saw the scene setup and tuned away to another show at that point where I remembered the exact words out of the actors mouth.

4 Hours later I was watching the program on the DVR and right at that point on the recorded program, the picture/audio locks up for about 2-3 and then resumes, missing those 2-3 seconds.

That tells me FOR SURE that the unit freezes / pixelates when the hardware has activity (such as changing the channel or switching to a pre-recorded program).

Since then I have noticed a few issues right at the top of the hour when a program starts recording and I am watching something else.

As thus, it appears to be more of a hardware problem (though software MAY be able to make it better), but I suspect high CPU utilization is causing the majority of issues.


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Time and channel, so others can check specific problem.


Friday (10/31) afternoon, 12:30 p.m. ET on NBCSN (220), and again at 3 p.m. ET on NBCSN.

Today's qualifying is on NBC (30 for me here in CT) and it appears perfectly fine. Tomorrow's race is also on NBC.

Running x929.

Did a SENDREPORT of 20141031-9DBK.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

peds48 said:


> There is new software rolling out now addressing this exact issue


Is this 0x929 that I got on 10/14? I just got a terrible Amazing Race on CBS tonight.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

DirecTV insists on shipping us a new DVR (not sure which model, we have a 34/700) so we'll see if that does anything for this issue (I am doubtful)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

sriggins said:


> DirecTV insists on shipping us a new DVR (not sure which model, we have a 34/700) so we'll see if that does anything for this issue (I am doubtful)


As long as it's not a HR34 I bet it fixes it... But who knows...


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> As long as it's not a HR34 I bet it fixes it... But who knows...


Someone above says their HR44 is doing it also, so I don't think it is model specific.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a HR44 also and I don't see any issues(knock on wood)
maybe it's manufacture specific models like HR44-200,HR44-700 or HR44-500
mine is a HR44-700.

Poster above mentioned the HR44-500 but the only issue I heard from that specific model was wifi issues.

Edit: That was the HR44-200 not HR44-500 with wifi issues.


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

Freezing/pixellation 8AM EST today watching World Touring Car Championship. Velocity, ch 281.

Software 93D.

SENDREPORT 20141207-BDJL.

Only appeared in the 1/2 hour playback, I have not yet noticed any issues with live TV on that same channel since.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

SENDREPORT 20141207-SHJ6 HR34. Has frozen several times since last night. Nothing recording at the time. Initially just a frozen picture of whatever show was on. If I switch channels just a black screen. I can still get to menus and playback recorded stuff. If I unplug the PI the 775 error will pop up at that time and go away after I plug it back in. To get live TV back I have to reset the HR34. The other DVRs in the house continue to work when the HR34 is frozen. 

PS: the link in the OP to the google form does not work.

Update: I had been trying to get the live TV back on the HR34 by unplugging the PI for 15 - 20 seconds but that had not help. Doing that and resetting the HR it would work but only for a short period of time before freezing again. After this post yesterday I unplugged the PI for about 4 minutes, I did not reset the HR34. The HR unfroze and has been working OK now for over 24 hours.

Update 12/23/14: No problems since 12/8 (the update above) till this morning. The HR34-700 froze. All other HRs in the house still working OK. Unplugged the PI for 4 minutes and the HR34 starts working again but froze again within a few minutes. After the 3rd freeze I unplugged the PI and reset the HR34. The HR34 has now been OK for several minutes. Hopefully I will be OK for another few weeks before it happens again and maybe DTV will fix the FW by then.

Update 12/23/14: After the update above was OK for about 20 minutes then the HR34 froze. This time I did nothing and it unfroze after approx 15 minutes.


----------



## lacibaci (Apr 3, 2008)

HR34. Amazing Race (CBS) totally unwatchable tonight.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

lacibaci said:


> HR34. Amazing Race (CBS) totally unwatchable tonight.


Time? Channel No./location? 
Nature of unwatchable?


----------



## lacibaci (Apr 3, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Time? Channel No./location?
> Nature of unwatchable?


I thought it was obvious in this thread. Heavy pixelation/freezing from about 8 to 10. Both, Amazing Race and Hawaii 50. Commercials in between looked OK. Blue Bloods starting at 10 also looks good.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

lacibaci said:


> I thought it was obvious in this thread. Heavy pixelation/freezing from about 8 to 10. Both, Amazing Race and Hawaii 50. Commercials in between looked OK. Blue Bloods starting at 10 also looks good.


Your location?


----------



## lacibaci (Apr 3, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Your location?


15632


----------



## lacibaci (Apr 3, 2008)

lacibaci said:


> 15632


BTW both shows came perfect OTA.


----------



## lacibaci (Apr 3, 2008)

Just received a replacement DVR after calling D. Looks like a refurbished HR34-700 (Same as what I had). Will see how it goes.


----------



## lacibaci (Apr 3, 2008)

A week later and I didn't have a single problem. Must have been some kind of hardware problem as this persisted through bunch of software updates.

Update 1/4:
Pixelation is back in exactly the same way.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

Updated my status above. No problem for a little over 2 weeks now it is back again. (more detail in status update above)


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

05 Jan 2015, 4:30PM EST recording of NBC Sports HD Channel 220, "The Dakar Rally".

Freezing/pixellation.

SENDREPORT 20150105-BVT6

HR34/700
0x987


----------



## lacibaci (Apr 3, 2008)

Got a technician come out. He replaced LNB, cable and also DVR. We'll see...


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

Again today....

06 Jan 2015, 4:30PM EST recording of NBC Sports HD Channel 220, "The Dakar Rally".

Freezing/pixelation.

SENDREPORT 20150106-SRG6

HR34/700
0x987


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

And we have a trend...

20150107-R3FJ.

Any value in continuing to report these? This rally goes on for two weeks.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

I am still having freezing problems with my HR34. When it freezes the other three HRs (HR2x models) in the house still work OK. Have to power cycle the PI to get the HR34 working again although a couple times I was able to get it unfrozen by using the skip forward button on the remote. On Friday I ran all new cables from the dish to the SWiM16 and from the SWiM16 to the house cables. Was OK till Saturday night and then the HR34 froze again several times and then twice again this morning. Seems to happen when there is a complete scene change. I rebooted and ran diagnostics.
On the HDMI test I got a 0004 TIMEOUT on the Vendor ID (CEC)
Sat Tuner Test with SWM all had error (7805). After I power cycled the PI all had 95%
AV Decoder Test (7805) Fail
SWM Registration Stability test (7812)


Saw an earlier post saying that this cannot be a software issue because of the small % of units having a problem. As a firmware engineer with over 30 years of experience I can tell you that is not proof that it is not a SW problem. I have seen SW bugs that only affect a very small number of units. I have even found and fixed a SW bug that was only affecting 1 customer on a product that had over 100000 units shipped and installed.


----------



## Gofastr (Sep 20, 2006)

Stay with DTV or back to dreaded cable ?


Pixilation and freezing issues are driving us crazy. Have a HR 34-700 with C-31 clients.
Contract is up this week. We've been dealing with these issues for well over a year now. I'm in N. Myrtle Beach area of SC.
Tech has been out twice and dish is fine , signal is as good as it gets. Genie is about 1 year old was new out of the box then. DTV has said that their aware of these issues, but seem to not be able to correct them.
DTV wanted to send out a new receiver but had too many hours of recorded shows. So stuck with 
Annoying picture issues.
Have now caught up and we're ready for something else that will provide a reliable picture.

What's the answer? 
Go with a replacement HR-34 or HR-44 or jump ship and return to dreaded cable ?
Ask DTV to throw in some free programming ?

What can I expect when I call later this week.

Thanks




Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## lacibaci (Apr 3, 2008)

I was in the same boat. A technician came out and replaced HR34 with HR44. Everything has been great since.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Gofastr said:


> What's the answer?
> Go with a replacement HR-34 or HR-44 or jump ship and return to dreaded cable ?
> Ask DTV to throw in some free programming ?
> 
> ...


When I was going through these issues with my 34 I was hesitant as well to replace my DVR because I had read about so many issues with the 44s. I thought I'd just be getting another set of problems. Eventually a software update was released that seemed to fix my 34. But then of course came the subsequent updates that just triggered the issue again. If you look back at the time period between 34s and 44s there have been a ton of software releases, practically every month for a while. They obviously have had more problems with the genies than any other product. But at least the 44s, mine anyway, seem pretty stable. They've given up on the 34s, no one even installs them anymore. You might get a refurb as a replacement if they haven't trashed them all. But don't accept this, have a record of when you've called in and tell them you're not playing this game, that you want yours replaced with a working device which right now is the 44. If you have the protection plan you shouldn't have an issue getting this done, even if you don't they all know the 34s are toast so you still shouldn't have a problem. That's what I did. On my second call to them about the issue with my 34 I told them my third call would be for a new 44. It's been fine, not as problem free as some of the non genies but a lot better than the 34s.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

pappasbike said:


> They've given up on the 34s, no one even installs them anymore. You might get a refurb as a replacement if they haven't trashed them all.


Oooooohhh that could not be any more further from the truth. Last week I install about 11 HR34s and have 4 left in my truck. 4 more lucky customers to give 34s to.....


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Oooooohhh that could not be any more further from the truth. Last week I install about 11 HR34s and have 4 left in my truck. 4 more lucky customers to give 34s to.....


That does surprise me! In my area where a lot of new neighbors have moved in and set up DTV service the installers I spoke to said they no longer have them available. They all mentioned the many service calls they got because of them. If you're still putting them in you should also make certain those customers have the service number on speed dial.


----------



## lacibaci (Apr 3, 2008)

The technician that replaced my HR34 with HR44 also said that they are no longer installing HR34s...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

lacibaci said:


> The technician that replaced my HR34 with HR44 also said that they are no longer installing HR34s...


"They": local operations speaking to what they have recently experienced in their local market. But as '34s are no longer being made, their existence in the wild (or on trucks!) diminishes over time.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

lacibaci said:


> The technician that replaced my HR34 with HR44 also said that they are no longer installing HR34s...


That is until they get a truck load of them. HR34s will still be with us for a few more years to come, unfortunately!

Nobody but DIRECTV® decides what to send to install. All warehouse personnel does is order equipment class


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

This mighta done it for me with decades with DirecTV.

I missed another show due to this highly annoying freezing/pixellation problem, and I finally had time to call support. After spending a lot of time on the phone with a voice going through all the basic rigamarole (she actually made me RBR the unit and then check if that program was still freezing/pixellated), hoping she'd come to the same conclusion as this board and we could be a self-install, she instead concluded that I have a problem with my "second receiver" (which, according to her, all recordings go through) and a technician had to be dispatched to come and check my cabling. And she wants me to take half a day off work (between 8A-12P) to sit and wait for the technician to come in and check all my cabling.

And when I mentioned I did not want to lose half a day's pay to sit around waiting for a technician, and that I could not even consider it until I talked to my employer, she said she could not give me a case number to refer if I called back, that I would need to determine when I could take time off work and I'd have to call back and go through all the rigamarole again.

I really don't have time for this. And I don't appreciate having to deal with this when considering the amount of money I'm paying. SO maybe it's time to give serious re-considerations to alternatives (Comcast already has my Business Internet service, and has been Jonesin' for my TV service as well).

Sad, but oh well...<shrug>

GA

*Edit: *oh, and they want to charge me $49.95 for the technician visit. Nice, huh?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

GregAmy said:


> And when I mentioned I did not want to lose half a day's pay to sit around waiting for a technician, and that I could not even consider it until I talked to my employer, she said she could not give me a case number to refer if I called back, that I would need to determine when I could take time off work and I'd have to call back and go through all the rigamarole again.


Dont you have a day off? DIRECTV® schedule is very flexible. You don't have to take the next available day. Make appointment when you are going to be home.


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Dont you have a day off? DIRECTV® schedule is very flexible. You don't have to take the next available day. Make appointment when you are going to be home.


A vacation day *and *pay $50 for an unnecessary repair service...?

I called again to see where I'd get with someone else (rep roulette, right?) He asked the same questions, ran through the same processes including system test and RBR, even though he could see in the prior tech's notes from 30 minutes prior that it had all been done. 20 minutes later he comes to the same conclusion: I need a site visit. And he says that an HR-44 won't fix it, because they have same problems with both units (yes, he said that) and that they'd never heard of these kind of issues with the HR-34.

And, by the way, neither of them had any knowledge of what a SENDREPORT was. I tried to explain and it only confused them.

Found out my contract runs out soon enough. I can deal with/work around this annoyance until then.

GA, DTV customer since 1998...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

GregAmy said:


> A vacation day *and *pay $50 for an unnecessary repair service...?


don't you have day(s) off? Like days you are not scheduled to work?

Those days are the best to schedule your service visit.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I get a freeze, on my HR34, everytime the DTV advert comes on about the Robin Williams Museum movie.


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

peds48 said:


> don't you have day(s) off? Like days you are not scheduled to work?
> 
> Those days are the best to schedule your service visit.


Ok, so let's say I clear out a Saturday to be around and then pay DirecTV $50..._for an unnecessary repair service._ I started having the same symptoms at the same time as other HR034 users in this thread; do you truly believe that a site visit to look at all my cables is going to fix a unit that was _consistently experiencing freezing and pixellation on the same program, same channel, same time every day for two weeks???_ (See first few posts at the top of this page.) Or one that is sometimes so random it can go for 5 weeks before I find that elusive combination to have that same problem again?

And let's say I pay that $50 and then the guy finds nothing, and the HR-34 "system tests" fine, and I cannot repeat the problem for him...from reading your posts, I take it you're an installer; what would your reaction/action be in that situation? And even if the tech can be convinced it's a unit problem, you're now telling us above that there's a lot of HR-34s out there on the trucks, so it's quite possible that I'd just get another HR-34!

I'm just not seeing a winning strategy here with spending that time and money, given that I'm pretty convinced it's a problem with, as described in other posts, "a very crappy unit".

So here's an alternate idea. How does one determine if an HR-44 that's being sold on eBay is owned or leased? How about if, instead of giving DirecTV $50 for unnecessary service, I spent another ~$75 on top of that $50 and get a used HR-44 off eBay? I get peace of mind toward the solution I think is correct, and if I'm wrong then DTV still gets their $50. And if I'm right then I'm happy and DTV keeps a long-time customer.

Otherwise I'll just ride this problem out until the contract ends and pursue alternatives providers.

GA


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

GregAmy said:


> Ok, so let's say I clear out a Saturday to be around and then pay DirecTV $50..._for an unnecessary repair service._


I am not debating wether you need a service call or not or wether you have a defective DVR or not. The point I was trying to make is that everyone says "I have to take off from work" or "I have to lose a day from work" if you have days off you can schedule the service visit on those days. You DONT have to take the first day available day, unless of course, that is your day off


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

GregAmy said:


> So here's an alternate idea. How does one determine if an HR-44 that's being sold on eBay is owned or leased? How about if, instead of giving DirecTV $50 for unnecessary service, I spent another ~$75 on top of that $50 and get a used HR-44 off eBay? I get peace of mind toward the solution I think is correct, and if I'm wrong then DTV still gets their $50. And if I'm right then I'm happy and DTV keeps a long-time customer.
> 
> Otherwise I'll just ride this problem out until the contract ends and pursue alternatives providers.
> 
> GA


Get the service call set up. If you have the service plan in your subscription you won't pay anything. When the tech arrives just relate the issues to him/her at the truck. They are all familiar with it and all the installers that have been in my neighborhood including the one that came for my appointment just reach in the truck and grab the 44 without hesitation. The phone people may claim ignorance but every field tech is familiar with the situation. I know peds has said otherwise but all the installers I've spoken to in the last 6 months in my neighborhood have stated they only have 44s to install. If you can't get this resolved as simply as this then I would look at another provider. I have Comcast for Internet and phone and believe me after my issues with the 34 and the HR 21 that it replaced I was ready to just trash all this stuff. The 44 has issues as well but so far nothing like the 34s. All of this costs too much to continue to put up with 8 track tape technology!


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

Update: service visit was today. The guy showed up within the agreed block of time, and DirecTV sent regular automated phone updates on his progress. He was sharp, smart, and did his due diligence in checking everything out. He listened patiently to my explanation and watched my example of a botched recording that I'd saved. He checked signals, all were well. He then reviewed my cabling and self-installed SWIM setup, and while he said it was all setup correctly he took the time to clean up some of my wiring and remove an unnecessary splitter I had to increase the dB levels (I had an add'l splitter because I used to have three dual-tuner DVRs; now I have one Genie and three Minis.) He also took the time to go up on the (snowy) roof with a meter and ensure optimal dish adjustment.

At that point he said everything was in good shape and as I patiently listened to his explanation he gave me the "option" (if I wanted) to have him replace the receiver. I asked if he had the newer HR-44 on the truck and he said he did. I accepted his offer and he replaced my -34 with a -44.

I'm pleased with the service, I'm pleased with his thoroughness and cleanup of my installation, and I'm pleased that in the end I got what I think I need to resolve this issue.

Thanks for the feedback here. I'll continue to monitor and if I experience these issues again I'll certainly post it up.

Now to call Customer Service and see if I can talk them into renewing my HDNet test flight that expired on the 1st...

Greg


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

To avoid starting another thread (I will if needed)...anyone know how to disable wireless on the HR-44? I'm seeing a new SSID "Living Room" that is an open network; I'm assuming it's the HR-44 and I'd like to make it go away. I'm currently setup on a SWIM with Minis and a DECA connected to my home network. The HR-44 is static-IPd to that network and connecting fine to the Internet.

I've verified connectivity and done a RBR; I've seen where the unit is supposed to be able to detect that and disable wireless, but that didn't resolve it.

Thoughts? Don't like having an open network hanging out there for someone to play/hack into.

Greg


----------



## lacibaci (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't think it is your HR44. It may be a WiFi client but not an AP.


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

You're correct: false alarm. Purely coincidentally, I changed my wireless security from WEP and WPA2 on Thursday, and neglected to re-config the ChromeCast device; that was it trying to call home to momma, and I did not notice it until today. Found it by unplugging everything one at a time, pulled my hair out for a bit, then went "duh!!!"

Thanks!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Whew! Scratching my head, and about to see if I could duplicate..... Thanks for reporting it's all good.


----------



## Bstacey (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello, just wanted to share my experience. I have the pixelation issues discussed here. Called directv 1st time and the tech was really knowledgeable about the issue. He set up a service call and said the tech the 34 would be replaced with a 44 and the problem would be solved. When the tech comes out, he replaces my 34 with another 34. After about 5 days the problem returns. I call back and the rep tells me to wait it out and call back in a few days if it persists. I threaten to cancel my servce and get immediately escalated to a case manager. The case manager sets up a return visit the next day. This tech replaces my SWiM and re wires my power inserter. He tells me there is no fix for this issue. Two days after he leaves, the issue returns. I call back to the case manager and they change their story saying they have never heard of anyone else having this issue. I have the level 2 tech coming out Friday so well see what kind of story I get this time.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Bstacey said:


> . Two days after he leaves, the issue returns. I call back to the case manager and they change their story saying they have never heard of anyone else having this issue. I have the level 2 tech coming out Friday so well see what kind of story I get this time.


You know this has been so well established and reported for a couple of years now that just hearing "never heard of anyone else..." would cause me to throw the stuff out on the sidewalk and tell them where to pick it up!

I don't know what your status with DTV is, but if you've been a customer for a while - several years or more, call back in to that case manager and explain that if the device is not replaced have the tech instructed to remove all their equipment and have your account canceled. I've had my 44 for over a year now. I met the tech out at the truck, explained the issue, he reached in, got a 44 and replaced mine with no hassle. He told me at that time, and their other people who have set new neighbors up since then also told me that they no longer had 34s and were only installing 44s. That's been over a year. Now that might not be the case everywhere but to claim that they've not heard of this issue after all this time is inexcusable.

When I had mine replaced I waited over six months to demand anything, I called in about every two months or so as I saw the issue continue. One software update appeared to fix the issue but they came out with so many that a subsequent one brought it all back. On my second call in to establish that the issue continued I told them that on my third call I would expect a visit and a replacement. I have been with DTV for 17 years and I paid to get that stupid 34 to replace an HR 21 that was an abomination. So I was prepared to just have them take it all away and cancel my service. This issue has been going on so long that I'm surprised there's not a class action suit in progress. But regardless, there are other options out there. For myself I'm watching reports of Apple coming out with a subscription package of streaming content. I already use an Apple Tv device and their service could possibly be one that I'd replace DTV for. I also have Comcast for internet and phone. So there are options and as much as most of us pay DTV for their service no customer should be given this kind of run around for an issue that everyone else has known about for a couple of years!


----------



## Bstacey (Mar 31, 2010)

Just to update, I never got a 44 but the pixelation has stopped. The tech gave me a new LNB and a new line in from outside. He also noted that the coax plugged into the dish had about an inch of wire sticking past the connecter. When he ran the new line he cut it to the proper length. Haven't had any issues since.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Excellent news, and thanks for the update!


----------



## bjthadj (Jul 5, 2007)

For a good few months I had no issue of the sort and I assumed (mistakenly) techs had fixed the problem with a software update. Clearly not. For the past two weeks the pixelation is back with a vengeance. I've only noticed it on the NBC Nightly News and local WMAQ 6PM news...but this is the only NBC programming I record. I've been hesitant to push for the HR-44 replacement because of the large number of saved recordings but I may have to reconsider.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

bjthadj said:


> For a good few months I had no issue of the sort and I assumed (mistakenly) techs had fixed the problem with a software update. Clearly not. For the past two weeks the pixelation is back with a vengeance. I've only noticed it on the NBC Nightly News and local WMAQ 6PM news...but this is the only NBC programming I record. I've been hesitant to push for the HR-44 replacement because of the large number of saved recordings but I may have to reconsider.


That was my dilemma also a couple of years ago. A few software updates seemed to fix my 34 but the next update would bring it back. My advice is the same as it has been, especially if you have their protection plan, call in make certain they register your complaint. Tell them if it continues you'll want a replacement. Watch your shows as soon as you can. Call back and say the issue continues and you've been following the reports of this issue for several years now and you want a tech appointment for a replacement. If you get them to send you one it may well be another 34 but if you have someone come out he/she will probably have 44. Don't accept anything else. In my area in Baltimore I've been told by all the DTV guys that are doing installations in my neighborhood that they only have 44s now. That may not be the case everywhere but be firm. I was straight up on my last call in that if this 34 was not replaced by a 44 I would just cancel the account and not look back.


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

HR44 was the only thing that fixed mine. Zero probs since.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

bjthadj said:


> For a good few months I had no issue of the sort and I assumed (mistakenly) techs had fixed the problem with a software update. Clearly not. For the past two weeks the pixelation is back with a vengeance. I've only noticed it on the NBC Nightly News and local WMAQ 6PM news...but this is the only NBC programming I record. I've been hesitant to push for the HR-44 replacement because of the large number of saved recordings but I may have to reconsider.


Same here, HR34 has been pixelation-free for several weeks, but is back over the past few days. I have only seen it on NBC recordings. Also, my HR34 has been noticeably slower since the last software update.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## djmaxwell (Jun 24, 2010)

eileen22 said:


> Same here, HR34 has been pixelation-free for several weeks, but is back over the past few days. I have only seen it on NBC recordings. Also, my HR34 has been noticeably slower since the last software update.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


We've had trouble over the last week with NBC recording as well, although last night it appeared to work. We've also had some issues with Deadliest Catch this season. The first few episodes had intermittent corruption (not weather related, appeared at the top like the NBC shows), but overall the shows were watchable. The NBC shows were a complete loss. I believe on difference this week for NBC, is that we started recording them on both the 34 and our 24.


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

So, starting last week I'm having this problem on my HR34. I try a few resets but it won't stop. It's on recordings, live TV and also my 2 mini's. On Sunday I call for service and a truck roll is scheduled for Friday. 

While I'm at work yesterday, they call the house to discuss the problem. My wife who knows little about the system asks them to call me at work but they don't. I come home and the problem seems to have been fixed. 

Can they fix this through the system? I did not get a software update according to the info screen.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

With a02 rollout on my hr34 the pixelation problem has returned with a vengence. Search function is still broke it records on national broadcast channels that we can't receive. And the autoplay next episode is still a pita. Maybe time to take a break from direct and try cable with tivo.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

HR44-500

About 20-25 minutes into most recordings at night, there's stutters and pixelation. This is view-able on the HR24-200 via MRV as well. HR44-500 is on the NR.

Mostly its CBS Big Brother which is interrupted by pixelation and it starts exactly 20 minutes in. No weather events happening. Look at signals when it occurs via a bookmarked shef command and after the HEX to DEC conversion my signal level is usually between 91-94.

CBS, Palladia, Bravo, MTV, food, AMC are all culprits... maybe becasue those are most watched/recorded.

New LNB and cable from LNB to ground block was installed a few months ago. Signals remain excellent in the high 90's. I keep forgetting but I want to set a recording on the HR24 and compare it to the recording on the Genie and see if they pixelate at the same time. I'll try that with tonight's airing of Big Brother, since that show always pixelates 20 minutes in.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok I recorded Big Brother last night on my HR24-200 and watched it on the HR44 via MRV. No freezing / stuttering or pixilation issues at all. I'll have to do more testing to make sure, like watch the same recording on the HR44 to make sure, because maybe it was a good night.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

HR44/500 started having freezing issues a few weeks ago. Most recent was at 11:22 AM PST, Fox News CH 360. An Ortho commercial was playing. Picture froze and I was able to F/F briefly and program continued. About 20 minutes later I went back in the buffer to 11:22 and it froze at the same place. Has also happened on HGTV.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

Happened again at 7:19 PM PST, HGTV 9/4.


----------



## toneman (Oct 23, 2007)

I get freezing on my HR54-500 on the same local commercial (Elk Grove Auto Mall) when I switch to the other Double Play channel; I don't recall the exact channel the freezing occurred on but I do know it's happened at least three times because I can easily recognize the graphics for that Auto Mall commercial. Had to press rewind and FF to get the picture to go past the commercial.


----------



## ThaPhenom (Aug 21, 2006)

I was having it on my HR34 intermittently since June. Finally I had enough when it started doing it while watching college football. I called customer service Friday morning and a tech came out to replace it with an HR44 the same day.

Coincidentally my HR21 was doing the same thing. I had a spare HR22 I wasn't using so I swapped it with the HR21 on Saturday and haven't had any issues...yet.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

We are having lots of pixelation & audio dropouts on the HR44 during the Patriots game tonight.

Turned on the TV with an HR24 to the same channel. Pixelation on the HR44, none on the HR24.

This is awful. It happens during commercials too. It pixelates about every 5 minutes. Did a rbr & no help.


----------



## Gofastr (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a Hr 44 Genie whole house which is now my 3 rd. receiver in about 30 months. 
Lately we have had freezing, and Pixilizing occurring on just about all channels. 
So I've contacted DTV and have done RBR with no changes in problem.
They claim they have no known problems with service.
Does this sound like its my receiver or is it still on their side as a software issue. 
The weather has been perfectly clear when it freezes.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app
Gofastr


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Gofastr said:


> I have a Hr 44 Genie whole house which is now my 3 rd. receiver in about 30 months.
> Lately we have had freezing, and Pixilizing occurring on just about all channels.
> So I've contacted DTV and have done RBR with no changes in problem.
> They claim they have no known problems with service.
> ...


Pixelation is caused mostly by poor cable/connector.


----------



## Gofastr (Sep 20, 2006)

Am I the only one still having freeze frame and pixilation issues on the HR44 Genie whole home setup .its been a real pain of late ! Appreciate any feedback . Thanks .


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app
Gofastr


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

See peds48 post. This is almost certainly a problem with a cable/connector, and/or dish alignment. You need a service call from DirectV.


----------



## Gofastr (Sep 20, 2006)

So we went a week with little to none freezing and pixalization issues ! Tonight while watching local ABC channel World News Tonight the pixalization was the worst its ever been . I have HR44 Genie. 
So why is it that this only occurs every now and then ?I am on the 3 rd. receiver in 2 1/2 years. 
Driving us crazy.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app
Gofastr


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I am guessing you may have something else going on...


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

We are now getting freezing/pixellating on our HR34 after the last software update...no changes made to the infrastructure on our system. It was working fine for several months, and now it is back again. This sucks. It has to be a bug in the software. Signal strengths strong, no trees and no changes to our setup. Bummer.


----------



## mlm1938 (Feb 17, 2007)

I have HR44 using 1TB external drive plus 3 clients. I had freezing and pixelating. First visit, changed out the LNB. checked the SWIM. Freezing, pixelating started again next day, took several days but tech finally came out and replaced dish and realigned everything. Confirmed that signal from block to dish was OK. No freezing or pixelating.

After tech left, about 4 hours later, freezing started again. Same tech came out 2 days later and this time replaced the wiring from the dish all the way to the entry to the house. Still no consistent signal. Finally came inside and checked from the house entrance to the tuner. Wiring was dead (or very intermittant), obviously had been cut or chewed on by squirrels. He did not want to replace that wiring feed from house entrance to box (in wall and up in flat roof area) so hooked up to the SWIM and that was good. So far 4 days later, everything is OK.

So real message is (if you have HR44) check your wiring at every junction. I think the problem from the beginning was the wiring (and the tech as much as admitted it). So 3 tech visits, everything outside replaced before the wiring from the tuner to the entrance to the house was checked and found to be faulty. Fortunately I have the service plan, so no cost, but the expense must have been out of sight.

Tech was pretty good, but he did spend a lot of time on the phone with his help desk. I also did not know that the SWIM has a pass through for the feed to the tuner.


----------



## ThaPhenom (Aug 21, 2006)

This issue is rearing its ugly head again. This time on my HR44.

Oddly enough, I have an AM21 and the freezing/pixelation does NOT occur if I'm tuned to an AM21 channel.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

We see freezing every single day. Just last night the wife was watching something, I forget what but at one point the whole playback paused for 4 whole seconds and then it resumed. No on screen indicators of the actual pause button getting pushed either. Every day there is something on some channel (any channel really) where the whole audio/video stream pauses anywhere from 1 whole second to 4 seconds long. Usually the pause is around 3 seconds. Its not necessarily "pixelation" its an actual complete stop of audio and video and then a resume. Once in awhile it may jump a second or two when it resumes, but sometimes its just a pause and you don't actually miss anything. It just seems the HR44 is under load at some points where it just can't always keep up or something. Signals always look good. If the cabling was bad or the dish was not aligned, I don't think I would see constant 95% signals.


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

ThaPhenom said:


> This issue is rearing its ugly head again. This time on my HR44.
> 
> Oddly enough, I have an AM21 and the freezing/pixelation does NOT occur if I'm tuned to an AM21 channel.


I am experiencing the same. The pixelation seems to be a regular intervals. Over the weekend it was unwatchable due to the frequency of the pixelating. 
Signals are all in the high 90s and it does not happen on my other receivers.


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

I did a complete reset everything. Deleted all recordings and all. Still freezing and locking up for 10 seconds or more every 3 to 4 min.
About ready to put the piece of junk in the garbage and move on.


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

I had a new HR54-700 for about 4-5 weeks which did the same thing. I suspected a bad hard drive. When the tech arrived he told me that he received a message from D with a code that said the same thing. Got it replaced with an HR54-500. Two weeks later and everything OK so far


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I had my HR44-500 swapped out for an HR44-700 and so far the freezing stopped. I suspect the hard drive was bad in the HR44-500.


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

ThaPhenom said:


> This issue is rearing its ugly head again. This time on my HR44.
> 
> Oddly enough, I have an AM21 and the freezing/pixelation does NOT occur if I'm tuned to an AM21 channel.


Same problem here with my HR44. Lots of pixilation unless I'm tuned to an AM21 channel also!!


----------



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

Is this still a widespread problem? I haven't noticed it lately. But the past few days my local NBC affiliate (WSAZ in Huntington WV) has had periodic pixilization/freezing. It is the ONLY local having the problem. I asked a couple of my neighbors that have cable and they haven't seen any issues so I believe the problem is between WSAZ and DirecTV.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My NBC has been having lots of these issues this past weekend during the Olympics. I'm not seeing them OTA so I started a twitter conversation with D* Service last night and then a few other people from around the country joined in saying they're having issues with their NBC too. Maybe it's an NBC issue originating in Rio?


----------



## Jungle Jim (Mar 9, 2006)

HR34 freezes often on 360 Fox News Channel. Have not noticed it on any other channel. Changing to another channel and then back fixes the issue for a while. Have done menu reset, power off reset, and unplugged for eight hours, but nothing helped.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Im lucky here in Peru Illinois! HR44-200? No issues except minor freezing in DVR Menu and res


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

mlm1938 said:


> I have HR44 using 1TB external drive plus 3 clients. I had freezing and pixelating. First visit, changed out the LNB. checked the SWIM. Freezing, pixelating started again next day, took several days but tech finally came out and replaced dish and realigned everything. Confirmed that signal from block to dish was OK. No freezing or pixelating.
> 
> After tech left, about 4 hours later, freezing started again. Same tech came out 2 days later and this time replaced the wiring from the dish all the way to the entry to the house. Still no consistent signal. Finally came inside and checked from the house entrance to the tuner. Wiring was dead (or very intermittant), obviously had been cut or chewed on by squirrels. He did not want to replace that wiring feed from house entrance to box (in wall and up in flat roof area) so hooked up to the SWIM and that was good. So far 4 days later, everything is OK.
> 
> ...


Yes, The wiring in my home is from very early comcast. The lines are NOT RG6 to the rooms! Being replaced as we go!


----------



## cmylxgo (Sep 24, 2007)

I've been having issues since Dec of 2015 and just got the run around with support for 10 months. It took me stating I was going cancel that they decided to send a tech out. As soon as the tech showed up he said I'm not wasting any time and swapping your box for an HR54 because we know those units have problems. They also swapped my C31 clients for C61s.



Jungle Jim said:


> HR34 freezes often on 360 Fox News Channel. Have not noticed it on any other channel. Changing to another channel and then back fixes the issue for a while. Have done menu reset, power off reset, and unplugged for eight hours, but nothing helped.


----------

